# "Gifts" from Cartier SAs



## cateb

Hi all!  Purely a curiosity post, but wondering if you all have gotten any little gifts from your SAs?  
I've only started purchasing at Cartier in the last few months but have gotten two Loves, a Tank and a few other pieces.  I was sent a hardcover Cartier Book in the mail and on two different occasions my lovely SA has given me little gifts.  Once was a set of Cartier stationary for the Ocean's 8 movie.  This weekend it was a Cartier Red card case, so lovely!

Curious what experiences you all have had!!


----------



## shelui4

cateb said:


> Hi all!  Purely a curiosity post, but wondering if you all have gotten any little gifts from your SAs?
> I've only started purchasing at Cartier in the last few months but have gotten two Loves, a Tank and a few other pieces.  I was sent a hardcover Cartier Book in the mail and on two different occasions my lovely SA has given me little gifts.  Once was a set of Cartier stationary for the Ocean's 8 movie.  This weekend it was a Cartier Red card case, so lovely!
> 
> Curious what experiences you all have had!!



When I went to the Rue de la Paix boutique last year in Paris, the SA was so nice and gave me two different hardcover Cartier books and a brand new white glove when I bought my love bracelet. He said so my husband can help me put it on without fingerprints. lol!


----------



## cateb

shelui4 said:


> When I went to the Rue de la Paix boutique last year in Paris, the SA was so nice and gave me two different hardcover Cartier books and a brand new white glove when I bought my love bracelet. He said so my husband can help me put it on without fingerprints. lol!



That’s so cute! Lol


----------



## Fine Frenzy

That’s so nice. But I never got any kind of gifts. 

I bought a tank watch, one pair of 1895 diamond earrings, four necklaces. 

I don’t know if it’s because I’m in Toronto. 

What I bought is minimal?


----------



## Christofle

I used to receive their annual Christmas letter and seasonal hardcover lookbooks but since I haven’t made a purchase from the Toronto Bloor St store, they stopped sending them two years ago.

They were nice enough to do this for 4 years after my final purchase.


----------



## midniteluna

I got a small hardcover notebook in a set of 2 and the cleaning kits when I got my Love bracelet & necklace within a week of each other.


----------



## Tara one

When I purchased my Love bracelet my SA gave me 2 keychains, one for me and one for my mom. When I purchased My JUC 5 months latter she gave me a cute little dish


----------



## raspberrypink

Tara one said:


> When I purchased my Love bracelet my SA gave me 2 keychains, one for me and one for my mom. When I purchased My JUC 5 months latter she gave me a cute little dish
> 
> View attachment 4158830
> 
> View attachment 4158833


Wow I love that keychain! Did u get it with just one purchase? 

My lovely SA gave me cleaning kit.... but I think that's standard package that comes with the jewellery?


----------



## Hobbiezm

In Europe, been gifted Cartier champagne on 2 occasions. They look so pretty .. I’ve never opened them!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I got a beautiful book about the history of many of their diamonds.  I love it!


----------



## cateb

Tara one said:


> When I purchased my Love bracelet my SA gave me 2 keychains, one for me and one for my mom. When I purchased My JUC 5 months latter she gave me a cute little dish
> 
> View attachment 4158830
> 
> View attachment 4158833



That little dish is so cute!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Yes, I've received a few gifts from my SA...flowers for a birthday, bottles of Cartier champagne, stationary, hard cover books about Cartier watches and Jewelry, a set of three little dishes like the one above.


----------



## midniteluna

Tara one said:


> When I purchased my Love bracelet my SA gave me 2 keychains, one for me and one for my mom. When I purchased My JUC 5 months latter she gave me a cute little dish
> 
> View attachment 4158830
> 
> View attachment 4158833


Love the keychain!


----------



## Tara one

raspberrypink said:


> Wow I love that keychain! Did u get it with just one purchase?
> 
> My lovely SA gave me cleaning kit.... but I think that's standard package that comes with the jewellery?



Yes, I got it with one purchase. She actually gave me 2. One for my mom and one for me.  But I never got a cleaning kit.


----------



## raspberrypink

Tara one said:


> Yes, I got it with one purchase. She actually gave me 2. One for my mom and one for me.  But I never got a cleaning kit.


Wow that's so nice of her! I love that keychain. 
As for the cleaning kit, I think you can just walk in and ask. They give away quite easily! I have 2 sets.


----------



## midniteluna

Tara one said:


> Yes, I got it with one purchase. She actually gave me 2. One for my mom and one for me.  But I never got a cleaning kit.


That’s a very nice keychain! You can always walk in and request for the cleaning kit, I got one for each item I bought.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I never get any gifts. Maybe I look poor. 

I bought four necklace, one watch and one pair of diamond ear studs. They never give me any gift.


----------



## midniteluna

Fine Frenzy said:


> I never get any gifts. Maybe I look poor.
> 
> I bought four necklace, one watch and one pair of diamond ear studs. They never give me any gift.


Not all SA’s are angels, I had to request after I found out about it here in PurseForum!


----------



## cateb

midniteluna said:


> Not all SA’s are angels, I had to request after I found out about it here in PurseForum!



Oh you requested and they gave you something? And agreed- I think it just depends on the SA. Mine is just so nice! Probably also depends on what the store has available.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

midniteluna said:


> Not all SA’s are angels, I had to request after I found out about it here in PurseForum!



I guess I’m just not lucky. 

The time I bought my diamond ear studs. I waited for twenty minutes for the SA to pack it up. And. I told her I was in a hurry before she left. 

When she finally came back after twenty minutes, her breathe smell like chocolate. 

I don’t know what kind of SA training is going on at the Toronto Yorkdale store. 

Maybe the manager told them to do whatever they like. Just eat and relax. Keep the customer waiting because they are just stupid to buy from that store.


----------



## nerotony

2 love rings (3 diamond models) so far no gifts not that I think I deserve anything after just 2 purchases. they did royal mess up on my hubby's ring. placed the order in march, put the deposit down because he needed a bigger size. about a week ago we got an email saying the SA never actually sent the request to Paris and we needed to reply with the signed the contract. I was so mad. I went into the store the next day, the assistant manager is handling our order now. I was kinda hoping for a bottle of champagne for the mess up but nothing. she did offer to get my WG Love re-rhodium once his ring come in, not sure how much this usually costs but I wasn't impressed. if we don't get something a little special as a "sorry" i'm moving my business to the Rodeo location.


----------



## midniteluna

cateb said:


> Oh you requested and they gave you something? And agreed- I think it just depends on the SA. Mine is just so nice! Probably also depends on what the store has available.


Yeah; I had to ask for it! And because whichever SA’s serves you are given sales commission, mine was nice while I had my obvious interest to buy but she stopped bothering with me after I picked up my cleaning kit and she gave me the notebook as a make up gift because she was not able to attend to me and that she forgot to inform her colleague to give me the cleaning kit when I came to purchase my bracelet. The service basically ended after my purchases. I did intend to purchase other things but guess I won’t be going back to her.


----------



## midniteluna

Fine Frenzy said:


> I guess I’m just not lucky.
> 
> The time I bought my diamond ear studs. I waited for twenty minutes for the SA to pack it up. And. I told her I was in a hurry before she left.
> 
> When she finally came back after twenty minutes, her breathe smell like chocolate.
> 
> I don’t know what kind of SA training is going on at the Toronto Yorkdale store.
> 
> Maybe the manager told them to do whatever they like. Just eat and relax. Keep the customer waiting because they are just stupid to buy from that store.


I had to wait too while they “pack” my purchase and the whole process probably did take about 20mins to half hour too! I was served with a glass of water while I waited. The SA kept telling me to wait while they shuffle about. Honestly, I didn’t feel like I got the service I feel I deserve for spending this kind of money in the shop, I actually expected better. The service was way much better at the Paris store though.


----------



## midniteluna

nerotony said:


> 2 love rings (3 diamond models) so far no gifts not that I think I deserve anything after just 2 purchases. they did royal mess up on my hubby's ring. placed the order in march, put the deposit down because he needed a bigger size. about a week ago we got an email saying the SA never actually sent the request to Paris and we needed to reply with the signed the contract. I was so mad. I went into the store the next day, the assistant manager is handling our order now. I was kinda hoping for a bottle of champagne for the mess up but nothing. she did offer to get my WG Love re-rhodium once his ring come in, not sure how much this usually costs but I wasn't impressed. if we don't get something a little special as a "sorry" i'm moving my business to the Rodeo location.


I’m sorry to hear about your experience! Guess I’d feel the same if I were you too! I hope they will express their mishap to retain you as a customer! Cartier needs to ensure their staff training goes beyond the big stores!


----------



## nerotony

midniteluna said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your experience! Guess I’d feel the same if I were you too! I hope they will express their mishap to retain you as a customer! Cartier needs to ensure their staff training goes beyond the big stores!


I completely agree, I love the brand but that location is disappointing. I should have listened to the Yelp reviews. From my view most of these SA wouldn't have Cartier on their arms if they didn't work there. I know I work hard for my money so with plans of buying a PANTHÈRE DE CARTIER RING, SANTOS DE CARTIER BRACELET, and a ECROU DE CARTIER BRACELET I want my sales to go to someone who cares. without us "fanatics" they wouldn't have jobs.


----------



## midniteluna

nerotony said:


> I completely agree, I love the brand but that location is disappointing. I should have listened to the Yelp reviews. From my view most of these SA wouldn't have Cartier on their arms if they didn't work there. I know I work hard for my money so with plans of buying a PANTHÈRE DE CARTIER RING, SANTOS DE CARTIER BRACELET, and a ECROU DE CARTIER BRACELET I want my sales to go to someone who cares. without us "fanatics" they wouldn't have jobs.


Couldn’t agree with you more! That’s quite a few things you are planning to buy! I hope you will be getting a far better experience from another store! The whole point of buying luxury is the experience besides the design, value, namesake, etc..


----------



## Cogmarks

I have bought several things (six rings, two bracelets, a necklace, and four watches)from Cartier and have gotten nothing extra. I would have liked to have gotten a travel pouch for each item and a cleaning kit for my Love bracelet or Santos watch. My store doesn’t have a liquor license, so they can’t serve champagne. I have ordered online a couple of times and once got several perfume samples in my order, but that’s it. I think the larger stores do more gifts or maybe they are just for people who spend more per purchase than me. I have gotten travel pouches when I have brought my watches in for Cartier’s overpriced services.


----------



## Makenna

I have an awesome SA if anybody in the San Francisco bay area that is looking for one.  He recently transferred from Valley Fair to Stanford Shopping Center.  He has always given me a cleaning kit with a travel pouch on whatever I bought.  He gave me a bottle of Cartier champagne, notebook came in the mail and small 1oz. Cartier perfume samples.  I never got any of the small dishes though, those are super cute, may have to ask him the next time I see him.


----------



## kge

Makenna said:


> I have an awesome SA if anybody in the San Francisco bay area that is looking for one.  He recently transferred from Valley Fair to Stanford Shopping Center.  He has always given me a cleaning kit with a travel pouch on whatever I bought.  He gave me a bottle of Cartier champagne, notebook came in the mail and small 1oz. Cartier perfume samples.  I never got any of the small dishes though, those are super cute, may have to ask him the next time I see him.


I would love to contact your SA. I live in Louisville, Kentucky so I can only order online. It would be wonderful to work with a SA!


----------



## ani108

For the grand re-opening of the SF store, got this nifty gift.


----------



## raspberrypink

ani108 said:


> For the grand re-opening of the SF store, got this nifty gift.


Nice! Great for writing notes to self [emoji173]


----------



## nycmamaofone

Never from Cartier SAs but I have bought only two items.

I did get some from my VCA SA, however, and this was for buying only one item from her and one from a different SA long time before that. She gave me Chinese New Year Moon cakes, a Diptique candle, chocolates, and a travel pouch. She’s the best.


----------



## HeartHermes

Tara one said:


> Yes, I got it with one purchase. She actually gave me 2. One for my mom and one for me.  But I never got a cleaning kit.


You can also call the main number for Cartier and request one, and they will send it out. I purchased a bracelet recently online and it didn't come with one. I called and they said they would be happy to send one out to me.


----------



## Tippie

I also got a red credit cart case as a gift, when I bought my Cartier Tank. The card holder was packed as a gift.


----------



## Lynseyrn

I ordered a diamond JUC ring and a regular JUC bracelet. I never got a gift or anything extra other than a tiny sample perfume. Since I saw this thread, I emailed them as asked about a cleaning kit. Never heard back. Then yesterday I opened a package that was on my doorstep.  They sent me a cleaning kit, a travel pouch for my ring, and one for my bracelet with the padded pillow. Thought that was pretty nice.


----------



## antschulina

I got a champagne bottle, a travel pouch, perfume samples, and a cleaning kit. For ref: I bought a ballon bleu watch and a pm love bracelet so far.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Out of all the luxury designers, I find Cartier to have SA’s that I like the least. Granted most of my money goes to Hermes, but I’ve spent enough where the service could be much better. My SA is very nice, but no gifts or anything of that nature. I certainly don’t expect them but my Gucci SA always gives gifts—mooncakes, hardcover books, etc. as well as my Hermes SA always taking care of me. VCA always takes care as well. Cartier pieces are beautiful but my experience in store has been nothing special. Again they’re pleasant but the waiting time for wrapping up purchases is at least 30-45 minutes. Overall I think twice before purchasing but ultimately I do with no expectations.


----------



## Cartier Forever

My lovely SA just invited me to the boutique to take pictures with the xmas decorations, enjoy snacks at the candy bar and she gave me the La Panthere perfume as a gift. She is always very sweet and helpful.


----------



## bz809

My SA gifted me this mini Christmas tree! It came with the ornaments for you to DIY.


----------



## Cartier Forever

bz809 said:


> My SA gifted me this mini Christmas tree! It came with the ornaments for you to DIY.


It is super cute[emoji7]


----------



## bella10

I got beautiful flowers  every Thanksgiving and Mother’s Day for 2 years now. Cartier champagne and perfume last year: This year I got a scarf and my husband got a wallet:. My home store Director is the BEST,,


----------



## partialtopink

Champagne and small bottle of perfume


----------



## Cogmarks

Fine Frenzy said:


> I guess I’m just not lucky.
> 
> The time I bought my diamond ear studs. I waited for twenty minutes for the SA to pack it up. And. I told her I was in a hurry before she left.
> 
> When she finally came back after twenty minutes, her breathe smell like chocolate.
> 
> I don’t know what kind of SA training is going on at the Toronto Yorkdale store.
> 
> Maybe the manager told them to do whatever they like. Just eat and relax. Keep the customer waiting because they are just stupid to buy from that store.


Chocolate is a giveaway. I wonder if she was eating your Cartier chocolate. They tried to give me some of that dark chocolate at the NYC store. I declined. I think dark chocolate tastes like dirt and belongs in the trash.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Cogmarks said:


> Chocolate is a giveaway. I wonder if she was eating your Cartier chocolate. They tried to give me some of that dark chocolate at the NYC store. I declined. I think dark chocolate tastes like dirt and belongs in the trash.



Hahaha


----------



## mungoo33

For the Lunar New Year


I got a box of these red envelopes. They are just lovely!


----------



## emo4488

I received a fragrance with the purchase of my tank watch.


----------



## deluxeduck

received the most fab set of red envelopes for CNY. unfortunately they do not contain Cartier $$


----------



## Cartier Forever

My lovely SA gave me roses for Valentine's Day[emoji7] [emoji173]


----------



## nerotony

I'm not sure if this is considered a gift but I love it. its so cute, I cant wait for the wedding. I want that maui sand.


----------



## Cartier Forever

nerotony said:


> I'm not sure if this is considered a gift but I love it. its so cute, I cant wait for the wedding. I want that maui sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369626
> View attachment 4369627
> View attachment 4369628
> View attachment 4369629
> View attachment 4369630
> View attachment 4369631


Congratulations!


----------



## bagsareart

I received the following gift with my latest purchase....


----------



## scheurin

What exactly is this?


----------



## bagsareart

scheurin said:


> What exactly is this?



Porcelain trinket trays (3 individual trays)


----------



## vvendyu

I recently got Lady M mooncakes that came beautifully packaged in a Chinese Lantern! September 2020


----------



## GucciGoneWild

just saw this thread - i got a bottle of champagne when I bought my thin love but I gave it to my friend who recently got engaged as a gift! Cartier gifted me 2x lol


----------



## midniteluna

My SA recently gave me miniature size of the Cartier Carat EDP when I went to change my Trinity cord and to try the new JUC with diamonds. 
Does anyone have an idea if they have a threshold of what to gift when purchasing? Purchase history , value of purchase, etc..?


----------



## jjjteam

vvendyu said:


> I recently got Lady M mooncakes that came beautifully packaged in a Chinese Lantern! September 2020
> 
> View attachment 4858078


Love the Lattern. May I ask what store this was from?


----------



## Greenbling

Cleaning kit, a pouch for the bracelet and a ring box


bagsareart said:


> I received the following gift with my latest purchase....
> 
> View attachment 4802620


Wow! Mind me asking what you purchased?


----------



## Greenbling

Didn't get any gift when purchased the necklace. When bought the love cuff, I received the cleaning kit, a ring box and a pouch for the cuff.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Greenbling said:


> Didn't get any gift when purchased the necklace. When bought the love cuff, I received the cleaning kit, a ring box and a pouch for the cuff.


Did you order online?


----------



## Greenbling

GucciGoneWild said:


> Did you order online?


Shopped in person! I'm in Hong Kong btw.


----------



## umamanikam

GucciGoneWild said:


> Did you order online?



you can call online and tell them you need the cleaning kit and travel pouch .They sent me two travel kits and 3 different pouches by dhl .


----------



## GucciGoneWild

umamanikam said:


> you can call online and tell them you need the cleaning kit and travel pouch .They sent me two travel kits and 3 different pouches by dhl .


Thanks, but I’m asking if she ordered online because she didn’t receive any gifts with her purchases and it seemed odd but idk what HK’s practices are in their stores


----------



## shinelove20

I have a really wonderful SA, whom both and DH and I chose as our SAs separately without realising!
We are not big spenders, over the past year we purchased: My e-ring, a pair of earrings, two pairs of cufflinks, a watch strap.
I've received: 3 coffee table books, 5 or 6 perfume samples, 2 bottles of champagne, 4 or 5 candles, red packets during chinese new year, plus extra cleaning kits, travel pouches.
That said, we really appreciate her and also gave her a small gift for xmas (Chanel body lotion) and snacks around festive seasons when I go visit her.


----------



## vvendyu

jjjteam said:


> Love the Lattern. May I ask what store this was from?



OF COURSE! It’s from Lady M. But I heard they sold out a long time ago!


----------



## MynameisJack

GucciGoneWild said:


> just saw this thread - i got a bottle of champagne when I bought my thin love but I gave it to my friend who recently got engaged as a gift! Cartier gifted me 2x lol
> 
> View attachment 4858125


if you dont mind me asking, where are you located?  I feel like Toronto yorkdale sucks.


----------



## MynameisJack

Tippie said:


> I also got a red credit cart case as a gift, when I bought my Cartier Tank. The card holder was packed as a gift.


Wow, how?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

MynameisJack said:


> if you dont mind me asking, where are you located?  I feel like Toronto yorkdale sucks.


I’ve heard others say the same. I’m in NYC and go to the 5th ave location.  Some have also had negative experiences there so it may all depend on the SA.  Mine is lovely but didn’t warn me about the price increase so there’s that lol


----------



## umamanikam

My gift from my SA


----------



## calisnoopy

Back in the day when we knew the Store Director at our local Cartier boutique quite well, she would take us to dinners at Matsuhisa, Cut and various places as well as gifting us Cartier pens and small leather good accessories like luggage tags and small jewelry travel cases and flowers on special occasions and holidays...


----------



## Tolstoi123

We got a few gifts (books, little porcelain tray...) but that was because we had several issues with a faulty watch. So that was more a customer service thing.


----------



## Navadety

I’ve got the Cartier Blend made bu TWG.


----------



## purseluv

That's awesome! I hope to get a gift one day.


----------



## angelica138

When I bought my love online I just got a travel pouch lol. I bought my mom a thin with 6 diamonds in the store and got champagne (he said he has to hide his stash lol), a travel pouch with little pillow, cleaning kit, and 4 little perfumes he said just came out. He didn’t give me the authenticity certificate though so I need to contact for that.


----------



## Blingthang

I got a cleaning kit, travel pouch with pillow and a Cartier magazine (365, A Year Of Cartier) when I purchased my thin JUC bracelet with diamonds.


----------



## partialtopink

I've stayed loyal to my Cartier SA and purchased 3 Love bracelets (plain, 4 diamonds, 10 diamonds), JUC with diamonds, and JUC diamond ring. I've received a few bottles of champagne/rosé and a candle, however I've had to remind him that I like the gifts nearly every time.


----------



## myztic

Anyone have a recommendation for a wonderful Cartier SA in South Coast a plaza? I plan to make a few purchases within the next few months and would love to have a special SA who will make this experience that much more fun, special, and memorable.


----------



## cmonster

myztic said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a wonderful Cartier SA in South Coast a plaza? I plan to make a few purchases within the next few months and would love to have a special SA who will make this experience that much more fun, special, and memorable.




Hi! We really like Allen at SCP! Tell him “Cho” referred you to him.


----------



## sewist

I have had a few bits key rings perfume champagne  one of those dishes but I broke it . About a year or so ago got this cute 3 watch box that just hubby has his everyday watches in the rest are tucked away. But I recently got this baby blanket lol as my oldest baby is 22 and youngest 16 I guess I’ll have to wait for the grandkids


----------



## Louish

I’ve only ever bought my thin Love from my SA. I saw him last weekend & unfortunately I didn’t buy anything as they didn’t have my size. My SA kindly gifted me a Cartier bauble. It’ll be treasured!!


----------



## jenayb

Louish said:


> I’ve only ever bought my thin Love from my SA. I saw him last weekend & unfortunately I didn’t buy anything as they didn’t have my size. My SA kindly gifted me a Cartier bauble. It’ll be treasured!!



Ah yes! This actually came in a boxed set of three; my SA gifted me the set last year. 

Anyhow, my SA is wonderful. For gifts let's see.... champagne and chocolate, he sent me a new silk scarf a couple of months ago unsolicited which was nice, ornaments, books... Cartier seems a little more generous than VCA when it comes to unique, special items.


----------



## scheurin

If you buy more you then get a whole tree


----------



## pupee

I don't have any special gifts so far.

I have bought these items from local Cartier stores since 2015:
1. Rg love bracelet (SA Male 1)
2. Two love rings (SA Female 1)
3. White gold 4 diamonds love bracelet (SA Male 2)
4. Ecrou Rg with diamonds (yesterday with SA Female 1)

I only recieved travel pouches, cleaning kits, travel pouches with pillow. 
Moon cakes during Chinese moon cake festival (once) and meat slices during Chinese New Year (once)
Chinese red empty packets for a few years during CNY.
And requested for a glass of champagne once when I purchased the white gold love bracelet.


----------



## hokatie

I’ve stopped by to pick up gifts for my DH and myself. I got the holidays chocolate box from my SA.


----------



## rileygirl

hokatie said:


> I’ve stopped by to pick up gifts for my DH and myself. I got the holidays chocolate box from my SA.


Just got this today.  Now I know whatʻs inside without opening it.


----------



## victorypie928

Nothing LOL. Given how much I’ve spent maybe I’ll swap SA


----------



## scheurin

Just got a note there is a parcel from Cartier ready for me


----------



## scheurin

Wow


----------



## scheurin

... even including a long personal written note. I am sure 5th Avenue, Zurich or Place Vendôme are unable to do alike


----------



## Jetsetmax

Just received this beautiful trio of small porcelain trays to hold trinkets.  They are a nod to the Santos watch and sunglasses I purchased from my favorite Boutique.  





https%3A//i.imgur.com/WIK5XK4h.jpg[/img]']


----------



## SouthTampa

Jetsetmax said:


> Just received this beautiful trio of small porcelain trays to hold trinkets.  They are a nod to the Santos watch and sunglasses I purchased from my favorite Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https%3A//i.imgur.com/falQNjNh.jpg[/img]']https%3A//i.imgur.com/WIK5XK4h.jpg[/img]']


----------



## SouthTampa

This is something I would cherish.


----------



## Rocaille

Thank you for sharing the images! I only received cleaning kits, the travel box, and a travel pouch for my tank when I purchased it. The first time I had it cleaned and the battery replaced, they gave me another cleaning kit.


----------



## caffeine11

I got a candle once.


----------



## jenayb

Jetsetmax said:


> Just received this beautiful trio of small porcelain trays to hold trinkets.  They are a nod to the Santos watch and sunglasses I purchased from my favorite Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https%3A//i.imgur.com/falQNjNh.jpg[/img]']https%3A//i.imgur.com/WIK5XK4h.jpg[/img]']



These are really cute.


----------



## jenayb

pupee said:


> I don't have any special gifts so far.
> 
> I have bought these items from local Cartier stores since 2015:
> 1. Rg love bracelet (SA Male 1)
> 2. Two love rings (SA Female 1)
> 3. White gold 4 diamonds love bracelet (SA Male 2)
> 4. Ecrou Rg with diamonds (yesterday with SA Female 1)
> 
> I only recieved travel pouches, cleaning kits, travel pouches with pillow.
> Moon cakes during Chinese moon cake festival (once) and meat slices during Chinese New Year (once)
> Chinese red empty packets for a few years during CNY.
> And requested for a glass of champagne once when I purchased the white gold love bracelet.



I think if you really care about receiving the more "special" gifts, definitely work with one SA exclusively.


----------



## dove221

Have yet to receive a gift. I purchased my juc bracelet and love ring from my first SA. She was ok. A few weeks later, I purchased another love ring and the juc ring from another SA. The second SA was much more engaged and we text on and off. The first time I didn’t have an appointment with the original SA- they just gave me whoever was available. The second time, I requested an appointment and they gave me the better SA. Somehow, I am not sure that even if I had purchased all four pieces from the original SA- she would’ve given me anything. I am hoping the second SA gifts me something when I return!


----------



## Jetsetmax

dove221 said:


> Have yet to receive a gift. I purchased my juc bracelet and love ring from my first SA. She was ok. A few weeks later, I purchased another love ring and the juc ring from another SA. The second SA was much more engaged and we text on and off. The first time I didn’t have an appointment with the original SA- they just gave me whoever was available. The second time, I requested an appointment and they gave me the better SA. Somehow, I am not sure that even if I had purchased all four pieces from the original SA- she would’ve given me anything. I am hoping the second SA gifts me something when I return!



Usually, when I have received gifts it is around a birthday, anniversary, or Christmas and I make all of my purchases from the same SA.  Stick with your second SA who seemed to have a better relationship with you, and maybe in the future you will receive some gifts.  In the mean time, enjoy your JUC and Love rings.


----------



## dove221

Jetsetmax said:


> Usually, when I have received gifts it is around a birthday, anniversary, or Christmas and I make all of my purchases from the same SA.  Stick with your second SA who seemed to have a better relationship with you, and maybe in the future you will receive some gifts.  In the mean time, enjoy your JUC and Love rings.





Jetsetmax said:


> Usually, when I have received gifts it is around a birthday, anniversary, or Christmas and I make all of my purchases from the same SA.  Stick with your second SA who seemed to have a better relationship with you, and maybe in the future you will receive some gifts.  In the mean time, enjoy your JUC and Love rings.



Thank you for letting me know! The second SA is very nice and I think she is going to be my go to SA for good. Couple of questions for you- what do you think of the love cuff versus the entire bracelet?


----------



## Jetsetmax

dove221 said:


> Thank you for letting me know! The second SA is very nice and I think she is going to be my go to SA for good. Couple of questions for you- what do you think of the love cuff versus the entire bracelet?



A friend in the medical field who constantly has to wash her hands, put on rubber gloves and sometimes has to take off her jewelry, has the cuff.  She reasoned she can take it off more easily for work or other things, but in reality I noticed she never wears it.

I greatly prefer the traditional full Love bracelet, and I have one in all three colors.  I love the look, the feel, and the history behind it. I do like the "Extra thick Love cuff", but I wish they offered it as a full extra thick bracelet.  If they did, I'd buy one of those too !  So for me the full Love bracelet is the way to go.  Wishing you luck with your decision!


----------



## dove221

Jetsetmax said:


> A friend in the medical field who constantly has to wash her hands, put on rubber gloves and sometimes has to take off her jewelry, has the cuff.  She reasoned she can take it off more easily for work or other things, but in reality I noticed she never wears it.
> 
> I greatly prefer the traditional full Love bracelet, and I have one in all three colors.  I love the look, the feel, and the history behind it. I do like the "Extra thick Love cuff", but I wish they offered it as a full extra thick bracelet.  If they did, I'd buy one of those too !  So for me the full Love bracelet is the way to go.  Wishing you luck with your decision!



Thank you for the insight! I appreciate your response. Would you pick VCA Alhambra over Love? Curious!


----------



## Jetsetmax

dove221 said:


> Thank you for the insight! I appreciate your response. Would you pick VCA Alhambra over Love? Curious!



VCA make great pieces to wear!  Have the vintage Alhambra necklace and bracelet, and a few variations.  If comparing an Alhambra bracelet to a Love bracelet, the Love bracelet is much more durable and rugged.  So it might be the better choice if you have an active lifestyle and might bang it around quite a bit.  The Love will get scratched, and show scratches (the first few are tough to take ), but then you get used to them and the bracelet doesn't look quite so shiny and its part of it's personality.  The Alhambra you could wear everyday, but it is more delicate due to the small links between the motifs.  Personally, I'd choose a Love for everyday.  The Alhambra more if you are more cautious and not so active, or if it is going to be a piece you would wear for dinner out and somewhat less strenuous activities.  I love VCA and Cartier so you can't go wrong with either.  Have fun trying them on and let me know which you choose!  Good luck!


----------



## dove221

Jetsetmax said:


> VCA make great pieces to wear!  Have the vintage Alhambra necklace and bracelet, and a few variations.  If comparing an Alhambra bracelet to a Love bracelet, the Love bracelet is much more durable and rugged.  So it might be the better choice if you have an active lifestyle and might bang it around quite a bit.  The Love will get scratched, and show scratches (the first few are tough to take ), but then you get used to them and the bracelet doesn't look quite so shiny and its part of it's personality.  The Alhambra you could wear everyday, but it is more delicate due to the small links between the motifs.  Personally, I'd choose a Love for everyday.  The Alhambra more if you are more cautious and not so active, or if it is going to be a piece you would wear for dinner out and somewhat less strenuous activities.  I love VCA and Cartier so you can't go wrong with either.  Have fun trying them on and let me know which you choose!  Good luck!



Thanks! I was looking at the cuff, the bracelet and then VCA. VCA definitely is gorg and looks delicate. I would love a piece- Alhambra or Perlee and keep debating to go that route or just add the Love Bracelet. Then I was thinking I wanted a Tank Solo watch until I decide which bracelet I wanted. The cost for the Love Bracelet is what gets me going back and forth. The small Love Bracelet is almost too thin and the cuff seems incomplete...decisions decisions! Chatting with you is helping me sort through the options


----------



## Jetsetmax

dove221 said:


> Thanks! I was looking at the cuff, the bracelet and then VCA. VCA definitely is gorg and looks delicate. I would love a piece- Alhambra or Perlee and keep debating to go that route or just add the Love Bracelet. Then I was thinking I wanted a Tank Solo watch until I decide which bracelet I wanted. The cost for the Love Bracelet is what gets me going back and forth. The small Love Bracelet is almost too thin and the cuff seems incomplete...decisions decisions! Chatting with you is helping me sort through the options



If going VCA, go for the Alhambra - it's a classic.  To me the Perlee is fine, but just another bangle in a world of many bangles that want to be a Love bracelet, but are not.  If you want  a Love, get a Love.  Prices only go up, and if you are like me, a substitute will never satisfy the desire.  You will still want a Love until you finally get one.  I agree, with your assessment of the thin Love and the cuff.  Anyway, the most important thing is to have fun and buy the pieces that really put a smile on your face!


----------



## dove221

You are absolutely correct! The heart wants what it wants. What would you consider key must have pieces for Cartier? I am so thrilled to have met you on here!


----------



## Jetsetmax

dove221 said:


> You are absolutely correct! The heart wants what it wants. What would you consider key must have pieces for Cartier? I am so thrilled to have met you on here!



You are too kind.  Thanks, it's a pleasure meeting you also.  I don't want us to get in trouble for hijacking this thread since it's really about "Gifts from Cartier SA's."  However, I'll send you a message with what I feel are key pieces from Cartier.  So check your inbox.


----------



## pupee

jenaywins said:


> I think if you really care about receiving the more "special" gifts, definitely work with one SA exclusively.



I dont really care or need those special gifts... but I believe everyone would love to have them when they purchased stuff from Cartier - with their hard earned money on expensive jewellery...

Sometimes going window shopping with no plan to purchase anything ended up SA served and let me try some new stuff etc... and got hooked! Can't go back to another SA to purchase when it was someone's time and effort who served me. And different malls have different shopping promotion etc - points or free cash vouchers etc.

That explained why for me. Would definitely take your advice to stick to one SA when possible


----------



## silkynoir

Just purchased my first carrier piece today (juste un clou sm) and I have to say I had a really lovely experience. No gifts, but my particular boutique is somewhat stringy with that. We were offered a private room for viewing and deciding what to purchase, as well as canapés and drinks. My SA was really lovely and I think the experience was so lovely. So, even without the gifts I left the store really pleased!


----------



## silkynoir

silkynoir said:


> Just purchased my first carrier piece today (juste un clou sm) and I have to say I had a really lovely experience. No gifts, but my particular boutique is somewhat stringy with that. We were offered a private room for viewing and deciding what to purchase, as well as canapés and drinks. My SA was really lovely and I think the experience was so lovely. So, even without the gifts I left the store really pleased!


Lol, my phone decided to autocorrect Cartier to CARRIER . Wish there was an edit button lol.


----------



## purseluv

Anyone know of a great SA in Los Angeles area who are keen on giving gifts?  I do like my SA and have purchased many pieces of her, but it'd be super nice to receive a little gift once in a blue moon! Especially for special occasions.


----------



## dove221

So, after my last trip to Cartier, my SA gave me some nice gifts! Whoever said on here it is usually around the time of anniversaries or birthdays- could not have been more correct!


----------



## Jetsetmax

dove221 said:


> So, after my last trip to Cartier, my SA gave me some nice gifts! Whoever said on here it is usually around the time of anniversaries or birthdays- could not have been more correct!


 Lol....that was me. Glad to hear your SA surprised you with some nice gifts!


----------



## dove221

Jetsetmax said:


> Lol....that was me. Glad to hear your SA surprised you with some nice gifts!


Yes! You were right as usual! It was super sweet❤️ My previous SA was staring at me though which she seems to do whenever I am in there


----------



## Jetsetmax

dove221 said:


> Yes! You were right as usual! It was super sweet❤ My previous SA was staring at me though which she seems to do whenever I am in there


So glad to hear that you had a great experience at the boutique.   As for the previous SA...its her loss.  She should have treated you better.


----------



## seeshells78

Recently purchased 3 watches. We were gifted a bottle of champagne, a hardcover book, macarons, tea, Lady M confections in a cool origami box, and red envelopes for lunar new year. Husband was gifted two extra leather watch bands in his choice of colors to go with his Santos. 
The mall our boutique is located in had a gift card event so we ended up with $1200 on Amex gift cards with our purchase.


----------



## vqt_macaron

First purchase: My boyfriend paid for the rose gold love wedding band that I picked out. We got a cleaning kit with it

My own first purchase for myself: white gold love ring and I received a stationary set! It has card stock and envelopes to match.

My yellow gold love bracelet that my boyfriend surprised me with for a milestone anniversary and he received no customer gift lol!


----------



## sosauce

Chinese New Year gift from Cartier


----------



## anna451

Does anyone know a nice SA in Toronto that they could recommend to me through msgs? My fiance and I both plan to purchase our wedding bands there. 

I see most ppl don't have a good "gift" experience at Yorkdale so maybe I should go to the Bloor location? I'm a sucker for free gifts and honestly it would mean the absolute world to me. Tiffany gave me a free cookie once and I still think about it haha!!!

And would I be more likely to get a gift if I had two separate transactions (on two diff days) as opposed to buying both our rings at the same time on a first purchase?


----------



## Rockysmom

silkynoir said:


> Lol, my phone decided to autocorrect Cartier to CARRIER . Wish there was an edit button lol.


There is a way to edit


----------



## bisousx

anna451 said:


> Does anyone know a nice SA in Toronto that they could recommend to me through msgs? My fiance and I both plan to purchase our wedding bands there.
> 
> I see most ppl don't have a good "gift" experience at Yorkdale so maybe I should go to the Bloor location? I'm a sucker for free gifts and honestly it would mean the absolute world to me. *Tiffany gave me a free cookie once and I still think about it haha!!!*
> 
> And would I be more likely to get a gift if I had two separate transactions (on two diff days) as opposed to buying both our rings at the same time on a first purchase?



this made me actually lol.

I’d be happy with getting complimentary champagne with my Cartier purchases but my boutique doesn’t offer it. Shame.


----------



## zibeline91

That what disappoint me ...many purchase at Cartier...just one gift ( box with letter paper) for my YG Panther ring. No champagne or chocolate...
When i buy a watch (same price spending ) at Omega, i have champagne, chocolate and a gift ( candle or travel pouch , extra strap). Do not understand...


----------



## Jetsetmax

zibeline91 said:


> That what disappoint me ...many purchase at Cartier...just one gift ( box with letter paper) for my YG Panther ring. No champagne or chocolate...
> When i buy a watch (same price spending ) at Omega, i have champagne, chocolate and a gift ( candle or travel pouch , extra strap). Do not understand...



Do you always purchase from the same boutique and same SA?  If you do, and you have a good relationship with your SA, I would think you are more likely to receive some gifts.  It is always at the discretion of the boutique and SA.  If you aren't happy with your boutique or SA, switch boutiques/SAs and hopefully you business will be better appreciated by someone else.  Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## scheurin

zibeline91 said:


> That what disappoint me ...many purchase at Cartier...just one gift ( box with letter paper) for my YG Panther ring. No champagne or chocolate...



Looks that depends upon the boutique. Had different experiences so far. In terms of gifts Vienna is top!


----------



## zibeline91

Jetsetmax said:


> Do you always purchase from the same boutique and same SA?  If you do, and you have a good relationship with your SA, I would think you are more likely to receive some gifts.  It is always at the discretion of the boutique and SA.  If you aren't happy with your boutique or SA, switch boutiques/SAs and hopefully you business will be better appreciated by someone else.  Wishing you lots of luck!


Same boutique but not the same SA ... never have spécial feeling with...


----------



## Jetsetmax

zibeline91 said:


> Same boutique but not the same SA ... never have spécial feeling with...



It could be the boutique itself that is not doing gifts, but I think you are more likely to get some gifts if you purchase from the same SA.  I think if you purchase from multiple people, they don't really get to know you, and if they see you go from SA to SA they may feel little attachment or reason to give gifts.  I always stay with the same SA, so I form a connection and they get to know what I like, and my experiences have all been very good.  Wishing you better shopping experiences in the future.


----------



## Parisluxury

Gifts... ha! I don’t even get travel pouches and cleaning kits. Worst service in AU.


----------



## Allurex112

When I purchased my first love bracelet, I received red envelopes in the mail for the next lunar new year. 7 years later when I purchased a small pave love for a 10 year anniversary, my SA (first time purchasing with her) gave us a picture frame and a bottle of champagne for our anniversary. I was hoping to get the envelopes in the mail again but that never happened  

I took a couple of friends to see the SA again and she was kind enough to gift a bottle of champagne to one friend and sent me home with this cute little guy for my kids. 

I would love to get the trinket dishes, but unfortunately, I don’t see any purchases in the near future!


----------



## JOJA

Anyone shop at the KOP store and get great gifts from their SA?


----------



## purseluv

Can anyone recommend a gift-friendly SA in Los Angeles? I have purchased a few big items, and I haven’t gotten anything except for cleaning kits. I know it shouldn’t matter, but I wouldn’t mind a little trinket here or there!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I don’t expect gifts but I was very pleasantly surprised to get a card and a box of chocolates from my SA for Valentine’s Day.  He knows I’m single and would be alone so it was very sweet and very appreciated.


----------



## emilykj

Jetsetmax said:


> Usually, when I have received gifts it is around a birthday, anniversary, or Christmas and I make all of my purchases from the same SA.  Stick with your second SA who seemed to have a better relationship with you, and maybe in the future you will receive some gifts.  In the mean time, enjoy your JUC and Love rings.


I purchased my first Cartier piece a two months ago for my 20th wedding anniversary through an SA that was recommended to me (Classic YG Love).  I just purchased a Classic YG JUC a few days ago for my birthday.  I got some perfume samples and travel pouches. Is that pretty standard?


----------



## LoveMyHalo

emilykj said:


> I purchased my first Cartier piece a two months ago for my 20th wedding anniversary through an SA that was recommended to me (Classic YG Love).  I just purchased a Classic YG JUC a few days ago for my birthday.  I got some perfume samples and travel pouches. Is that pretty standard?


I believe that’s standard. I bought a Tank Solo in January and a Love bracelet just this weekend. I received a travel pouch, cleaning kit and perfume samples on both purchases. I also got a few other extra goodies.


----------



## Jetsetmax

emilykj said:


> I purchased my first Cartier piece a two months ago for my 20th wedding anniversary through an SA that was recommended to me (Classic YG Love).  I just purchased a Classic YG JUC a few days ago for my birthday.  I got some perfume samples and travel pouches. Is that pretty standard?



It starts with things like that.  Over time as your SA gets to know you, you will probably receive nicer items.  I've received hard cover books, his and her perfume and cologne sets, a vase with flowers delivered to the house, sets of porcelain trays to hold trinkets (see page 6 for the most recent gift I received.  Those are a few of the gifts I can think of at the moment.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I received chocolates the 1st time I made a purchase and a candle on the 2nd time, pictures of the candle attached. My SA wasn’t even at the boutique when I went the 2nd time as they needed to change schedules. He messaged me when I left the boutique and said hope I like the small gift he requested for me. These are apart from the customary cleaning kit, perfume samples and travel pouch.

My husband can never understand why I feel giddy on receiving gifts like this after spending a lot of money, but hey, it matters to me, hahaha!


----------



## scheurin

Wow


----------



## anna451

LoveMyHalo said:


> I received chocolates the 1st time I made a purchase and a candle on the 2nd time, pictures of the candle attached. My SA wasn’t even at the boutique when I went the 2nd time as they needed to change schedules. He messaged me when I left the boutique and said hope I like the small gift he requested for me. These are apart from the customary cleaning kit, perfume samples and travel pouch.
> 
> My husband can never understand why I feel giddy on receiving gifts like this after spending a lot of money, but hey, it matters to me, hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 5028275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028277


Omg! Love it! Was this in Toronto by any chance?


----------



## Hq8

midniteluna said:


> That’s a very nice keychain! You can always walk in and request for the cleaning kit, I got one for each item I bought.


No body give me cleaning kit it is diffrent some country good customer service



Parisluxury said:


> Gifts... ha! I don’t even get travel pouches and cleaning kits. Worst service in AU.



Yes in Kuwait also worst service long waitting queue.

Many pur





zibeline91 said:


> That what disappoint me ...many purchase at Cartier...just one gift ( box with letter paper) for my YG Panther ring. No champagne or chocolate...
> When i buy a watch (same price spending ) at Omega, i have champagne, chocolate and a gift ( candle or travel pouch , extra strap). Do not understand...



Many purchase at cartier no any gift!

Many pur





zibeline91 said:


> That what disappoint me ...many purchase at Cartier...just one gift ( box with letter paper) for my YG Panther ring. No champagne or chocolate...
> When i buy a watch (same price spending ) at Omega, i have champagne, chocolate and a gift ( candle or travel pouch , extra strap). Do not understand...



Many purchase at cartier no any gift!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

anna451 said:


> Omg! Love it! Was this in Toronto by any chance?


This was in Las Vegas, in the Cartier boutique at the Shops at Crystals. I live in California and there’s a Cartier within 5 miles of our house but we bought my 1st Cartier in Las Vegas so figured might as well continue purchasing from the same boutique.


----------



## Fabfashion

I visited C boutiques in Toronto and Hawaii. SA in Hawaii usually gave me cleaning kit and champagne with purchase. SA in Toronto gave me Champagne and last summer gave me a C bookmark. I like the white glove idea and will ask for them next time I go in since I take my Love bracelets out in the evening after I wear them.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hq8 said:


> Many pur
> 
> Many purchase at cartier no any gift!


You have to ask for it although you shouldn’t have to. My DH alway asks for his ‘champagne’. We’re going to the boutique next week and he already said make sure your SA gives us champagne with our purchase. Lol.


----------



## Bestbuy2020

Greenbling said:


> Shopped in person! I'm in Hong Kong btw.


which branch?


----------



## voso4

calisnoopy said:


> Back in the day when we knew the Store Director at our local Cartier boutique quite well, she would take us to dinners at Matsuhisa, Cut and various places as well as gifting us Cartier pens and small leather good accessories like luggage tags and small jewelry travel cases and flowers on special occasions and holidays...


That's such a lovely story! I would love to see the pens as I'm a big fan of their pens lol


----------



## scheurin

voso4 said:


> That's such a lovely story! I would love to see the pens as I'm a big fan of their pens lol



I would think these days are long over ...


----------



## jenayb

Champagne is not a gift. It's something smart SAs serve to their customers to entice a purchase....


----------



## jenayb

scheurin said:


> I would think these days are long over ...



Untrue.


----------



## lumkeikei

I recently got a JUC and got the travel pouch and cleaning kit.


----------



## Frivole88

I got porcelain tray and keychain


----------



## emo4488

jenaywins said:


> Champagne is not a gift. It's something smart SAs serve to their customers to entice a purchase....


My SA tucked a mini champagne in in my bag with a happy birthday note. I didn’t see it until I got home. It made my day!


----------



## Caz71

I ordered a pair of Mini Love hoops for my 50th and my SA, Carl, in Melbourne boutique, bless him, gave me the cleaning kit. I was so happy! I used it on my cuff and ring, its amazing.


----------



## Classy_Sam

I got the cleaning kit and a bottle of champagne with my first big purchase. They where out of travel pouches at the time.


----------



## jsgn0909

I recently purchased something and received a red Cartier Japanese fan as a gift - has anyone ever seen these?


----------



## millerc

jsgn0909 said:


> I recently purchased something and received a red Cartier Japanese fan as a gift - has anyone ever seen these?


No; how nice! What store did you buy from?


----------



## jsgn0909

Bahamas. The SA was amazing and it was such a lovely experience, especially for my daughter b/c it was her first Cartier purchase.


----------



## r2d2ob1

So is this entirely dependent on SA and Manager or a minimum spend? My friend bought a Panthere watch with diamonds and a JUC with diamonds and didn’t even get travel pouches.


----------



## Jetsetmax

r2d2ob1 said:


> So is this entirely dependent on SA and Manager or a minimum spend? My friend bought a Panthere watch with diamonds and a JUC with diamonds and didn’t even get travel pouches.



A little of each.  Its at their discretion, but generally if you have an SA you regularly use as you purchase more the gifts become nicer. Your friend can go in and ask for a travel pouch.  They always have those in the back. They often give them to you when a watch comes back from service.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I received these from the Service Advisor when I picked up my Tank after having it engraved. My daughter was with me that time so she gave her crayons and an activity book.


----------



## Parisluxury

Anyone in Australia get gifts?


----------



## lilpikachu

Parisluxury said:


> Anyone in Australia get gifts?


The only “gifts” I have ever received from the Melbourne Cartier boutique were a cleaning kit, a pouch and a catalogue when purchasing in store (these were not given every time though).

These days I tend to buy online and then request the cleaning kit and pouch later via email.  It’s kinda sad that these aren’t automatically included with every purchase (at a minimum, please include a travel pouch).

I guess that’s the difference between buying in store and online.  I don’t have a dedicated SA at Cartier as I don’t constantly purchase their jewellery pieces.

I’ve now started buying VCA pieces and I do have a dedicated SA who is so wonderful to me. I can’t wait to buy more from her in the future. She makes every purchase special. It might just be something simple like including a coffee table book, Alhambra postcards, VCA catalogues, a handwritten thank you card or providing a pouch and cleaning cloth when I ask for it (without making a fuss) but it means a lot to me


----------



## scheurin

lilpikachu said:


> These days I tend to buy online and then request the cleaning kit and pouch later via email.  It’s kinda sad that these aren’t automatically included with every purchase (at a minimum, please include a travel pouch).



Yes, absolutely. Cannot understand this, either. Had the impression it's only with Cartier's questionable operations in Amsterdam but it seems to be the case worldwide.


----------



## umamanikam

sometimes I think smaller jewellers are better ,Lasts week I bought a messika necklace online  ,it was reduced considerably but they included chocolates and a small bottle of champagne with my order and it was the first time I shopped with them .


----------



## Parisluxury

I think Cartier in Australia is really stingy unless maybe if you are an influencer...

1. First purchase - Love ring with 3 diamond - got nothing but that box. No cleaning kit or pouch. But the worst thing was they gave me a used ring, it was scratched up so bad. I had to speak to 3 different SAs with one accusing me that I had scratched it even though it was less than 24 hours when I was back at the store. They didn’t have a new ring in my size and had to wait 6 weeks. I still remember the final SA when giving my new ring saying to his colleague “oh the last ring wasn’t perrrfect.” I was so pissed but didn’t say anything - relieved that I got a new ring. How ironic... this is what I should have received 6 weeks ago.

2 second purchase was a JUC - got the box, and a pouch (without a cushion... probably some used one lying around somewhere)

3 last purchase Love with 4 diamonds - got the box, pouch with cushion and again no cleaning kit. I finally asked for one and she says we have run out. I will mail it to you... we shall see but not holding my breath.

I don’t expect champagne, chocolates, candles etc just want the usual travel pouch and cleaning kit....  and even that is a hard ask at the Sydney store and they keep on sending me emails to do a survey on customer service.


----------



## lilpikachu

Parisluxury said:


> I think Cartier in Australia is really stingy unless maybe if you are an influencer...
> 
> 1. First purchase - Love ring with 3 diamond - got nothing but that box. No cleaning kit or pouch. But the worst thing was they gave me a used ring, it was scratched up so bad. I had to speak to 3 different SAs with one accusing me that I had scratched it even though it was less than 24 hours when I was back at the store. They didn’t have a new ring in my size and had to wait 6 weeks. I still remember the final SA when giving my new ring saying to his colleague “oh the last ring wasn’t perrrfect.” I was so pissed but didn’t say anything - relieved that I got a new ring. How ironic... this is what I should have received 6 weeks ago.
> 
> 2 second purchase was a JUC - got the box, and a pouch (without a cushion... probably some used one lying around somewhere)
> 
> 3 last purchase Love with 4 diamonds - got the box, pouch with cushion and again no cleaning kit. I finally asked for one and she says we have run out. I will mail it to you... we shall see but not holding my breath.
> 
> I don’t expect champagne, chocolates, candles etc just want the usual travel pouch and cleaning kit....  and even that is a hard ask at the Sydney store and they keep on sending me emails to do a survey on customer service.


That is really terrible service hun - especially for your first purchase!   

If it happened to me, that would have put me off buying from the Sydney boutique - did that happen recently?

When buying luxury, I would expect a brand new piece to be given, not one that was used/the display piece.  If they didn’t have any stock on hand, I would be more than happy to pay first and wait for a new piece to arrive.  

With Cartier, that has actually been the case for all my in store purchases (eg. when I bought my LOVE bracelet in 2011 and bought my partner’s JUC ring & two JUC bracelets (his and mine) in 2014).  Once online ordering became available in Australia, I started buying online instead.

I have ordered online about six times in total (from 2018 - 2020) (partner’s & my LOVE ring, my Trinity ring, my JUC ring & my LOVE wedding band) and every experience has been identical. You don’t get the travel pouch and cleaning kit but you get the shopping bag, item beautifully wrapped, authenticity card etc - and each item is brand new, as far as I can tell.  Each time, the item has been shipped from Singapore and delivered by FedEx fairly quickly.  Even when I had to initiate a return due to buying the wrong size, the service was excellent (just called Customer Service) and the item was collected the following day.

I hope you are honest in your surveys on customer service because they need to be aware that the service is lacking when purchasing in store.  I’ve contacted them via email a few times to request a travel pouch and a cleaning kit and they have come through so I think you should email them for those items or talk to someone via chat on their website.  The only thing with ordering online is that they email you the receipt in PDF format so when you get your item, you only get a packing slip style document.  I have asked them to send me a hard copy in the past (which they did) but when I bought my last two items in August 2020 (JUC ring & LOVE wedding band), the CS person said they couldn’t do that and could only send me a digital copy (which I already had) so I let that go.

I would recommend you purchase your Cartier pieces online going forward since there are no real benefits buying from the Sydney store in person, based on your past experiences.

For me personally, I don’t really care about the extras (chocolates, champagne, candles) - they are nice and always appreciated but not expected... I haven’t received any from Cartier so far 

The only things I would like are a brand new piece, a travel pouch and a cleaning kit.

As I tend to do a tonne of research online before purchasing any luxury goods, I don’t really require much in-person service so buying online suits me fine.

With my two VCA items, they were bought via phone or text message/email (payment was made online) and delivered by courier as this was during lockdown in Melbourne and I couldn’t physically visit a store. My SA has reached out and invited me to visit the boutique a few times (for high tea) - she also sent me a handwritten Christmas card. I am truly grateful for her kindness. Now that I have ticked off a majority of the items on my Cartier wishlist, it’s VCA all the way

I still love Cartier though!

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## Parisluxury

lilpikachu said:


> That is really terrible service hun - especially for your first purchase!
> 
> If it happened to me, that would have put me off buying from the Sydney boutique - did that happen recently?
> 
> When buying luxury, I would expect a brand new piece to be given, not one that was used/the display piece.  If they didn’t have any stock on hand, I would be more than happy to pay first and wait for a new piece to arrive.
> 
> With Cartier, that has actually been the case for all my in store purchases (eg. when I bought my LOVE bracelet in 2011 and bought my partner’s JUC ring & two JUC bracelets (his and mine) in 2014).  Once online ordering became available in Australia, I started buying online instead.
> 
> I have ordered online about six times in total (from 2018 - 2020) (partner’s & my LOVE ring, my Trinity ring, my JUC ring & my LOVE wedding band) and every experience has been identical. You don’t get the travel pouch and cleaning kit but you get the shopping bag, item beautifully wrapped, authenticity card etc - and each item is brand new, as far as I can tell.  Each time, the item has been shipped from Singapore and delivered by FedEx fairly quickly.  Even when I had to initiate a return due to buying the wrong size, the service was excellent (just called Customer Service) and the item was collected the following day.
> 
> I hope you are honest in your surveys on customer service because they need to be aware that the service is lacking when purchasing in store.  I’ve contacted them via email a few times to request a travel pouch and a cleaning kit and they have come through so I think you should email them for those items or talk to someone via chat on their website.  The only thing with ordering online is that they email you the receipt in PDF format so when you get your item, you only get a packing slip style document.  I have asked them to send me a hard copy in the past (which they did) but when I bought my last two items in August 2020 (JUC ring & LOVE wedding band), the CS person said they couldn’t do that and could only send me a digital copy (which I already had) so I let that go.
> 
> I would recommend you purchase your Cartier pieces online going forward since there are no real benefits buying from the Sydney store in person, based on your past experiences.
> 
> For me personally, I don’t really care about the extras (chocolates, champagne, candles) - they are nice and always appreciated but not expected... I haven’t received any from Cartier so far
> 
> The only things I would like are a brand new piece, a travel pouch and a cleaning kit.
> 
> As I tend to do a tonne of research online before purchasing any luxury goods, I don’t really require much in-person service so buying online suits me fine.
> 
> With my two VCA items, they were bought via phone or text message/email (payment was made online) and delivered by courier as this was during lockdown in Melbourne and I couldn’t physically visit a store. My SA has reached out and invited me to visit the boutique a few times (for high tea) - she also sent me a handwritten Christmas card. I am truly grateful for her kindness. Now that I have ticked off a majority of the items on my Cartier wishlist, it’s VCA all the way
> 
> I still love Cartier though!
> 
> Sorry for the essay!


Thanks for your response! 

The first purchase was actually bought by my husband by himself and obviously they didn’t have a new piece in my size (if it was me, I would have checked it thoroughly but my husband does not know to check items). The following day we went to the store together and it was really uncomfortable especially when they were so reluctant to give me an exchange. Obviously, no refunds in Cartier Australia as well.

I am the same as you - I don’t expect extras but obviously it would be a nice surprise if given. Like you - all I expect is a new piece, pouch and cleaning kit as these seem to be given as standard items and I would like that without me having to ask for them.

I haven’t tried online shopping yet (unsure of exactly what I want and sizing issues) but maybe that is the way to go.

I have bought prices from VCA and it is so different... the service is out of this world. I bought a 10 motif necklace and my SA sends me the biggest bouquet of flowers to my office the next day as a thank you. Of course I got the travel pouch and usual stuff without uttering a word. She gives my son crayons and colouring book while I try on items. Anyway, maybe we should focus on VCA haha


----------



## lilpikachu

Parisluxury said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> The first purchase was actually bought by my husband by himself and obviously they didn’t have a new piece in my size (if it was me, I would have checked it thoroughly but my husband does not know to check items). The following day we went to the store together and it was really uncomfortable especially when they were so reluctant to give me an exchange. Obviously, no refunds in Cartier Australia as well.
> 
> I am the same as you - I don’t expect extras but obviously it would be a nice surprise if given. Like you - all I expect is a new piece, pouch and cleaning kit as these seem to be given as standard items and I would like that without me having to ask for them.
> 
> I haven’t tried online shopping yet (unsure of exactly what I want and sizing issues) but maybe that is the way to go.
> 
> I have bought prices from VCA and it is so different... the service is out of this world. I bought a 10 motif necklace and my SA sends me the biggest bouquet of flowers to my office the next day as a thank you. Of course I got the travel pouch and usual stuff without uttering a word. She gives my son crayons and colouring book while I try on items. Anyway, maybe we should focus on VCA haha


Your husband is so sweet! I can only imagine how uncomfortable it would have been coming back the next day to request an exchange - but for an SA to accuse you of scratching the item? That is so rude! I would have made a complaint to the boutique manager (and I’m not usually the type to make a fuss).

If the service is subpar, you can always go to the boutique, try on the items, work out your sizing, say you will think about it and then go home and order online... just giving you options 

Your VCA SA sounds amazing! I only bought my first VCA piece in September 2020 (second piece in October 2020, now on ban island) but noticed I started getting random VCA things in the mail (catalogues & a coffee table book) and I really love it! I only have eyes for VCA now 

And with the cleaning cloth and pouch from VCA, I’ve seen some YT videos where people say requesting those items is extremely difficult.  So I was actually shocked when I asked for them to be included and my SA was super chill about it and said “sure, no worries”.  Maybe it just depends on the SA?


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

Parisluxury said:


> I think Cartier in Australia is really stingy unless maybe if you are an influencer...
> 
> 1. First purchase - Love ring with 3 diamond - got nothing but that box. No cleaning kit or pouch. But the worst thing was they gave me a used ring, it was scratched up so bad. I had to speak to 3 different SAs with one accusing me that I had scratched it even though it was less than 24 hours when I was back at the store. They didn’t have a new ring in my size and had to wait 6 weeks. I still remember the final SA when giving my new ring saying to his colleague “oh the last ring wasn’t perrrfect.” I was so pissed but didn’t say anything - relieved that I got a new ring. How ironic... this is what I should have received 6 weeks ago.
> 
> 2 second purchase was a JUC - got the box, and a pouch (without a cushion... probably some used one lying around somewhere)
> 
> 3 last purchase Love with 4 diamonds - got the box, pouch with cushion and again no cleaning kit. I finally asked for one and she says we have run out. I will mail it to you... we shall see but not holding my breath.
> 
> I don’t expect champagne, chocolates, candles etc just want the usual travel pouch and cleaning kit....  and even that is a hard ask at the Sydney store and they keep on sending me emails to do a survey on customer service.


I think it may be an Australian service issue. I used to live there and the service in luxury boutiques, restaurants etc is sub-par compared to Asia, Middle East and Europe. They don’t take pride in good service (like Asia / Middle East) and unlike the European SAs, the Australian SAs don’t have an affinity to the European heritage of the brands.


----------



## scheurin

Breakfast@Chaumet said:


> the Australian SAs don’t have an affinity to the European heritage of the brands.



This is totally understandable being expelled from Europe years ago.

There is another note I want to cheer in. Obviously it depends on culture of yourself and the SA. At a Cartier boutique in Europe I grabbed a really nice book and started reading. This means I am *really* interested in so they gave it to me as a gift. And I refer to a book worth $250   Surely, in the US and Asia I wouldn't have received that. On the other hand I am sure that in Asia there are oher habits we westerners aren't familiar with at all.

In the US when I bought a brand new car there was a discussion if I'm allowed to use their car-wash complimentarly as it was a bit dirty. Really strange. However, they go the extramile for service if you like to buy say at after-store hours.

Still, a cleaning kit and a travel pouch just have to be standard.


----------



## sltennis2003

Just came back from Hawaii (Oahu) and bought my first Love Bracelet. The SA gave me a magazine, cleaning kit, travel pouch. She also gave me and my fiancé cologne to try. She was nice answering all my questions and being patient with me trying on different things.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

sltennis2003 said:


> Just came back from Hawaii (Oahu) and bought my first Love Bracelet. The SA gave me a magazine, cleaning kit, travel pouch. She also gave me and my fiancé cologne to try. She was nice answering all my questions and being patient with me trying on different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066628


Awesome! I will be in Oahu on June, can hardly wait. Cartier prices in Oahu are the same as mainland, right?


----------



## sltennis2003

LoveMyHalo said:


> Awesome! I will be in Oahu on June, can hardly wait. Cartier prices in Oahu are the same as mainland, right?


Prices are the same as online from all the items I tried on (Love). Sales Tax is around 4.7% in Oahu compared to here (Palo Alto) it's 9%. They usually have plenty of appointments at the Ala Moana for the next day.


----------



## avcbob

sltennis2003 said:


> Prices are the same as online from all the items I tried on (Love). Sales Tax is around 4.7% in Oahu compared to here (Palo Alto) it's 9%. They usually have plenty of appointments at the Ala Moana for the next day.


Although I'd be willing to bet nobody does it, when a resident of California buys something out of state with a lower or no sales tax you're required to pay the difference to California!


----------



## scheurin

Wow, didn't know. "Use tax" i suppose?


----------



## pinkpocky

I have received candles, champagne, tons of cleaning kits, and other gifts in the past by my amazing SA but today’s gift was the cutest. I stopped by just to add a link to my ballon bleu and my SA saw that I was pregnant. She brought out a bag and said it’s just a small gift for the baby  soo cute! It will look adorable on the shelf of our baby’s nursery when he arrives


----------



## love.chanel2018

I've got a candle with cleaning kit


----------



## brnicutie

sltennis2003 said:


> Just came back from Hawaii (Oahu) and bought my first Love Bracelet. The SA gave me a magazine, cleaning kit, travel pouch. She also gave me and my fiancé cologne to try. She was nice answering all my questions and being patient with me trying on different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066628


I live in Honolulu and go to the Ala Moana location. All the SAs there are great. Too bad they don't give a 10% percent discount like all the other fashion houses. Cartier and Chanel are the only ones that don't.


----------



## springshop17

love.chanel2018 said:


> I've got a candle with cleaning kit
> View attachment 5087772


Love the gift! I wish my city had a boutique. I never received a gift when I bought a thin love bracelet with Cartier online, only received a perfume sample in the package.


----------



## periogirl28

love.chanel2018 said:


> I've got a candle with cleaning kit
> View attachment 5087772


May I ask, what does this candle smell like or is it unscented? Thanks.


----------



## love.chanel2018

periogirl28 said:


> May I ask, what does this candle smell like or is it unscented? Thanks.


It smells like one of the Perfumes of Cartier...actually pretty strong in the room I put it back in its box and try not to put my handbag close to it..
I took a pic of the note of the candle for you


----------



## periogirl28

love.chanel2018 said:


> It smells like one of the Perfumes of Cartier...actually pretty strong in the room I put it back in its box and try not to put my handbag close to it..
> I took a pic of the note of the candle for you
> View attachment 5088603


Thank you! I wear a lot of Cartier fragrances and was wondering about this. Appreciate your response and the photo!


----------



## love.chanel2018

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I wear a lot of Cartier fragrances and was wondering about this. Appreciate your response and the photo!


You are welcome


----------



## edamameb

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I wear a lot of Cartier fragrances and was wondering about this. Appreciate your response and the photo!



I was told by my SA that the fragrance of the candle isn’t available as any of their perfumes. They also have a room spray version that they use at their boutiques. Unfortunately it’s not for sale.


----------



## Handbags77

love.chanel2018 said:


> I've got a candle with cleaning kit
> View attachment 5087772


Your SA is so sweet! I hope to receive something nice like that when I buy new jewelry next time


----------



## periogirl28

edamameb said:


> I was told by my SA that the fragrance of the candle isn’t available as any of their perfumes. They also have a room spray version that they use at their boutiques. Unfortunately it’s not for sale.


I thought so, from reading the included booklet. What does it smell like to you? I like Mathilde Laurent’s work and am wondering what scent  she created for this candle. Thanks!


----------



## love.chanel2018

edamameb said:


> I was told by my SA that the fragrance of the candle isn’t available as any of their perfumes. They also have a room spray version that they use at their boutiques. Unfortunately it’s not for sale.


My SA told me the same when she gave it to me..Wish they were available to purchase 



periogirl28 said:


> I thought so, from reading the included booklet. What does it smell like to you? I like Mathilde Laurent’s work and am wondering what scent  she created for this candle. Thanks!


To me though It smells like a tad similar to their baiser vole eau..


----------



## periogirl28

love.chanel2018 said:


> My SA told me the same when she gave it to me..Wish they were available to purchase
> 
> 
> To me though It smells like a tad similar to their baiser vole eau..


Thank you!


----------



## love.chanel2018

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!


It might not correct exactly as I only have 3 perfumes from Cartier and mostly wearing other brands.. You sounds know very well Cartier perfumes and must have great collection of fregrance


----------



## periogirl28

love.chanel2018 said:


> It might not correct exactly as I only have 3 perfumes from Cartier and mostly wearing other brands.. You sounds know very well Cartier perfumes and must have great collection of fregrance


Oh no I don’t really buy a lot but I do like to explore fragrances and I appreciate perfumes for sure. I love and wear La Panthere in various concentrations and was thinking maybe it’s similar to this candle. My fave Cartier perfume is L’Heure Vertueuse. Sometimes they will add new samples when I make my purchases, so that I can decide at leisure what else to add to my collection. Carat is nice too.


----------



## edamameb

periogirl28 said:


> I thought so, from reading the included booklet. What does it smell like to you? I like Mathilde Laurent’s work and am wondering what scent  she created for this candle. Thanks!



To me it smelled a little like an old dusty leather bound book. Perhaps that description doesn’t sound very appealing but that’s what it evokes for me. It’s got a certain quality to it that also reminds me of freshly printed notes or that new car smell. It’s androgynous and linear. There’s also a certain sweetness to it that I can’t quite put my finger on. Resin, maybe. 

I read a description somewhere that the scent of the candle has wood and leather notes. 

If you have a relationship with your SA, ask for one.


----------



## periogirl28

edamameb said:


> To me it smelled a little like an old dusty leather bound book. Perhaps that description doesn’t sound very appealing but that’s what it evokes for me. It’s got a certain quality to it that also reminds me of freshly printed notes or that new car smell. It’s androgynous and linear. There’s also a certain sweetness to it that I can’t quite put my finger on. Resin, maybe.
> 
> I read a description somewhere that the scent of the candle has wood and leather notes.
> *
> If you have a relationship with your SA, ask for one.*



Actually I will. I am planning to make a birthday purchase too. Thank you, this is promising!


----------



## love.chanel2018

periogirl28 said:


> Actually I will. I am planning to make a birthday purchase too. Thank you, this is promising!


Wishing you an early happy birthday! Let me know how you'd describe when you get the chance if you received a candle (or ceramic dish which I wish I could receive hopefully next time..haha) Now I'm getting more curious as to how different depends on people's sense of nose for the smells...


----------



## lumkeikei

Today I went to pick up my watch from service and my SA gave me a new watch box and two tote bags.


----------



## Taytay-x

I just bought the SM JUC ring from Sloane Sq, London and I think I found an SA for life! I usually only buy online (2 x love bracelet w diamonds 1 x love ring) one as live nowhere near store but he gifted me a silver bookmark, champagne and a cleaning kit with pouch. Was also treated amazingly in store. Despite my relatively small purchase!

Definitely saving up my big purchases for when we travel down south in future. The service definitely made the difference for me.


----------



## Tymx

I was gifted a box of three men perfumes when I bought my JUC ring, very nice attention.


----------



## step2005

Husband got cleaning kit with small clou diamond bracelet and champagne with clou diamond ring. I am rarely gifted anything from any SA from any brand…


----------



## scheurin

Oh you got the big one. Very seldom I got that, too.


----------



## pibi

Taytay-x said:


> I just bought the SM JUC ring from Sloane Sq, London and I think I found an SA for life! I usually only buy online (2 x love bracelet w diamonds 1 x love ring) one as live nowhere near store but he gifted me a silver bookmark, champagne and a cleaning kit with pouch. Was also treated amazingly in store. Despite my relatively small purchase!
> 
> Definitely saving up my big purchases for when we travel down south in future. The service definitely made the difference for me.


Do you know the name of the SA? I may be purchasing from that store.


----------



## janeeta

Reading this thread and remembering the time where I spent 10k on rings and bracelets in one go at Cartier and got nothing...not even a pouch


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Had an amazing experience with an SA at one of the Paris boutiques but she also knew I recently celebrated a birthday.  Anyway I bought a watch and when I went back later that day to pick it up she had a spread of gifts ready, they’re wrapped up in the pic but they’re a few small perfumes, a candle and a coffee table book!


----------



## scheurin

Wow, this is even more than I received. What book did you get?

This is in part why Cartier is Cartier. At Tiffany I had to ask for even a travel bag and they weren't prepared for that. What a shame.


----------



## angelz629

I got a large bottom of Cartier champagne, box of chocolate, and perfume samples when I purchased my RG Love with 4 diamonds


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> Wow, this is even more than I received. What book did you get?
> 
> This is in part why Cartier is Cartier. At Tiffany I had to ask for even a travel bag and they weren't prepared for that. What a shame.



That’s nuts. To be fair I did ask if they had any books as I love those to display.  The one I have is wrapped and I haven’t opened it yet but the SA told me she would find a larger one for me and hold it until I come back - we shall see!


----------



## tutu2008

Honestly the kindness of my SA is such a gift in itself especially these days … 
I stopped by a couple weeks ago to buy my husband a love ring for an upcoming anniversary. She gave me the items in the photo as little extras (fragrance samples, Father’s Day post card, coffee table book, and what I think should be included with all purchases: pouch and cleaning kit). 

Yesterday my husband surprised me by taking me with him to.. you guessed it, Cartier to see our dear SA! He wanted to get me a love bracelet and didn’t realize she already knew my size  SA gifted us with a bag on our way out which we'll wait until the 30th to open. My guess is it’s a candle from the size and weight


----------



## ssx3

shelui4 said:


> When I went to the Rue de la Paix boutique last year in Paris, the SA was so nice and gave me two different hardcover Cartier books and a brand new white glove when I bought my love bracelet. He said so my husband can help me put it on without fingerprints. lol!





bella10 said:


> I got beautiful flowers  every Thanksgiving and Mother’s Day for 2 years now. Cartier champagne and perfume last year: This year I got a scarf and my husband got a wallet:. My home store Director is the BEST,,


hi. i know your post is really old but i just purchased my first cartier and reading through these. Wondering if your SA send you gifts via mail or gives you when you make purchases?


----------



## ssx3

shinelove20 said:


> I have a really wonderful SA, whom both and DH and I chose as our SAs separately without realising!
> We are not big spenders, over the past year we purchased: My e-ring, a pair of earrings, two pairs of cufflinks, a watch strap.
> I've received: 3 coffee table books, 5 or 6 perfume samples, 2 bottles of champagne, 4 or 5 candles, red packets during chinese new year, plus extra cleaning kits, travel pouches.
> That said, we really appreciate her and also gave her a small gift for xmas (Chanel body lotion) and snacks around festive seasons when I go visit her.



wow. i never got any gift with my purchase and i love these extra stuff. Do you mind me asking where are you located?


----------



## mindless

Rushed down to my local boutique after my SA confirmed a price increase on 15 Jul. Bought the love stud earrings and was given these perfume samples.


----------



## Lillianlm

When I bought my diamond JUC last week, my SA included the travel pouch, the cleaning kit, 2 perfumes, and a candle.

I’m curious whether (and how) you use the pillow in the travel pouch? My inclination would be to remove it and just place the bracelet flat in the pouch. Thoughts?


----------



## cwhit

Lillianlm said:


> When I bought my diamond JUC last week, my SA included the travel pouch, the cleaning kit, 2 perfumes, and a candle.
> 
> I’m curious whether (and how) you use the pillow in the travel pouch? My inclination would be to remove it and just place the bracelet flat in the pouch. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123396


So nice! You are supposed to squish the pillow and load the bracelet onto it. The pillow acts as your “arm”. Enjoy!


----------



## scheurin

Lillianlm said:


> I’m curious whether (and how) you use the pillow in the travel pouch? My inclination would be to remove it and just place the bracelet flat in the pouch. Thoughts?



Good point, don't use it either.


----------



## Jetsetmax

I just picked up another Love bracelet before the price increase.  My SA also gave me candle, travel pouch, cleaning kit, and fragrances.


----------



## Swanky

I got the travel pouch with pillow and Santal fragrance sample.


----------



## shelui4

Hi! I usually get the “extra” gifts with my purchases from the SA. I try to make them in stores so they can give it. But honestly I don’t use any of it. Just nice to have.  



ssx3 said:


> hi. i know your post is really old but i just purchased my first cartier and reading through these. Wondering if your SA send you gifts via mail or gives you when you make purchases?


----------



## ssx3

shelui4 said:


> Hi! I usually get the “extra” gifts with my purchases from the SA. I try to make them in stores so they can give it. But honestly I don’t use any of it. Just nice to have.


I made my first purchase in store aswell and I am sucker for gifts and packaging. I am going back to exchange the size, wondering if I should request for it? Even though I would look dumb. Haha


----------



## papertiger

step2005 said:


> Husband got cleaning kit with small clou diamond bracelet and champagne with clou diamond ring. I am rarely gifted anything from any SA from any brand…



Well I'm sorry you don't get much, hope you can share in your DH's gifts


----------



## papertiger

I got some perfume (one full size and a different sample) a pack of 'Into the Wild' playing cards and a cleaning kit


----------



## shelui4

Doesn’t hurt to ask! I had lost my travel pouch for my love ring and I emailed Cartier customer service asking if I can get a new one. And they sent it to me! I figured why not and ask.  



ssx3 said:


> I made my first purchase in store aswell and I am sucker for gifts and packaging. I am going back to exchange the size, wondering if I should request for it? Even though I would look dumb. Haha


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

kristinlorraine said:


> I got porcelain tray and keychain
> 
> View attachment 5040745


Do you mind sharing who your SA isat the hudson yards location?


----------



## Frivole88

PradaforRada said:


> Do you mind sharing who your SA isat the hudson yards location?



I sent you a pm.


----------



## ssx3

GucciGoneWild said:


> Had an amazing experience with an SA at one of the Paris boutiques but she also knew I recently celebrated a birthday.  Anyway I bought a watch and when I went back later that day to pick it up she had a spread of gifts ready, they’re wrapped up in the pic but they’re a few small perfumes, a candle and a coffee table book!


Hey! Wondering if you can still get VAT back from Europe? Love the gifts and I would love to get the coffee table book.


----------



## ssx3

kristinlorraine said:


> I sent you a pm.


I should have done my research before going in the store. Thought going into 5th Ave store would be a better experience.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

ssx3 said:


> Hey! Wondering if you can still get VAT back from Europe? Love the gifts and I would love to get the coffee table book.


I can’t speak for Europe on a whole but in France you can.  And because the French VAT refund system is electronic (aka no mail in if you leave from France) it came very quickly. I already got mine


----------



## sparklywacky

kristinlorraine said:


> I sent you a pm.


Would love to know too!


----------



## step2005

papertiger said:


> Well I'm sorry you don't get much, hope you can share in your DH's gifts


Ahah of course! I had a smiley face ending my post that did not show for some reason. I do think SAs like helping husbands who shop for their wives ;


----------



## ssx3

GucciGoneWild said:


> I can’t speak for Europe on a whole but in France you can.  And because the French VAT refund system is electronic (aka no mail in if you leave from France) it came very quickly. I already got mine


Wow good to know. I thought the price were a lil more in France than US? I heard they had stopped it for UK.


kristinlorraine said:


> I sent you a pm.


If you don’t mind, can I know too for future?


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Let’s keep this thread on topic about gifts from SAs only please


----------



## ZuzanaF

I just bought the small JUC ring from NYC store (on 1st July) on 5th Ave and only got the chocolate and travel pouch. I actually asked if they still gave out champagne and they said no. This is my second purchase from Cartier (I bought my small Love bracelet online last year). I wish I have seen this post before going. It’s funny as I don’t use the extra stuff - candles, perfumes or coffee books but it’s very nice to get them.


----------



## nancytran

I've purchased 3 love bracelets, 2 love rings, 1 love necklace from KOP and received red envelopes and perfume samples (which I threw out) as gifts. Last weekend I went to another location and purchased the small JUC bracelet and asked if I could have a gift. I received 3 small trinket trays. I was thrilled as I would use the trays vs the other gifts others have mentioned. I asked why some locations give gifts and some don't. My SA said that some locations are franchised and those stores do not have any gifts to give out. The locations that are owned by Richemont will have gifts. I won't be going to KOP anymore as I love the SA who sold me the JUC and he actually gave me a gift. Hopefully this helps in your next purchase!


----------



## purseluv

Does anyone know if the one in Topanga gives out gifts?


----------



## Blingthang

purseluv said:


> Does anyone know if the one in Topanga gives out gifts?


I received a few perfume samples and a travel pouch with my latest purchase at Topanga. My first purchase, I received a Cartier magazine, travel pouch and cleaning kit. My SA is Amy.


----------



## Chic84

nancytran said:


> I've purchased 3 love bracelets, 2 love rings, 1 love necklace from KOP and received red envelopes and perfume samples (which I threw out) as gifts. Last weekend I went to another location and purchased the small JUC bracelet and asked if I could have a gift. I received 3 small trinket trays. I was thrilled as I would use the trays vs the other gifts others have mentioned. I asked why some locations give gifts and some don't. My SA said that some locations are franchised and those stores do not have any gifts to give out. The locations that are owned by Richemont will have gifts. I won't be going to KOP anymore as I love the SA who sold me the JUC and he actually gave me a gift. Hopefully this helps in your next purchase!


How do you know if it's a location owned by Richemont vs. a franchised location?


----------



## babyloove

I had two travel pouches with my small love and small love with diamonds. I had to ask for them. I live in Paris, France.
I wanted cleaning kits, but they didn't have them. I just emailed client service to see if they can send them to me.


----------



## pibi

What approach is best in wanting a gift? 

I’m planning to make a purchase this weekend and I wouldn’t mind the coffee table book!


----------



## scheurin

pibi said:


> What approach is best in wanting a gift?
> I’m planning to make a purchase this weekend and I wouldn’t mind the coffee table book!



Just be respectful to them. If you really like a book just ask if they have one. Re books they have really nice ones. 4 I got from them and the fifth I bought by myself.




babyloove said:


> I had two travel pouches with my small love and small love with diamonds. I had to ask for them. I live in Paris, France.
> I wanted cleaning kits, but they didn't have them. I just emailed client service to see if they can send them to me.



Occasionally they run out of them. No issues to ask for. If you live in Paris why not just come by and ask? Better not at Place Vendôme or Galeries Lafayette but there are lots of stores around.


----------



## babyloove

scheurin said:


> Occasionally they run out of them. No issues to ask for. If you live in Paris why not just come by and ask? Better not at Place Vendôme or Galeries Lafayette but there are lots of stores around.



I'm just being lazy to go in ... If they don't answer, I'll stop by ...

They ran out because of the pandemic ... I got the last two travel pouches ...


----------



## nancytran

Chic84 said:


> How do you know if it's a location owned by Richemont vs. a franchised location?


I'm not sure. You would have to ask the store


----------



## scheurin

nancytran said:


> I'm not sure. You would have to ask the store



Also being interested in a list. I know from a few but hard to tell.


----------



## scheurin

Just received this booklet in my mail.


----------



## pibi

Today I purchased the love bracelet and didn’t expect all of these goodies (oud perfume, catalogue, champagne)


----------



## ZuzanaF

pibi said:


> Today I purchased the love bracelet and didn’t expect all of these goodies (oud perfume, catalogue, champagne)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133227


Nice!!! Do you mind sharing what store did you go into?


----------



## showgratitude

pibi said:


> What approach is best in wanting a gift?
> 
> I’m planning to make a purchase this weekend and I wouldn’t mind the coffee table book!


I never asked for one.  But I consistently approached one SA for all my purchases and she always gives me "a little something" after a sale.  I have received pouches in different sizes, cleaning kits, a big catalogue, and cards and envelopes set (which was pricey..I was surprised!).  All these were pre-pandemic though..if that matters.


----------



## scheurin

showgratitude said:


> ... envelopes set (which was pricey..I was surprised!).



Yes, extremely. I was shocked, too.   Was able to talk my SA into giving me some for free.


----------



## pibi

ZuzanaF said:


> Nice!!! Do you mind sharing what store did you go into?



U.K. Sloane Sq


----------



## ZuzanaF

pibi said:


> U.K. Sloane Sq


Thank you!


----------



## candyfloz

Gifts from my recent purchase!


----------



## Cat Fondler

I received some perfume and men’s cologne samples and a Panthere candle because my SA knew it was my birthday. So sweet. (Bought the Clash small necklace, and 2 years prior bought a regular love bracelet.)


----------



## mrs_jlp

I am going to go make my first Cartier purchase on my 30th birthday next month! For those who have been to Cartier 5th Ave and/or Hudson Yards, which would you prefer (and selfishly, which would be most likely to gift)? I'll likely buy a JUC or love bracelet.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I received another candle, perfume samples and the travel pouch when I bought my small JUC bracelet last week. My SA knows it’s my birthday weekend so as soon as I came in, they directed me to a private room and some goodies were laid out waiting for me.


----------



## Greenbling

Lucky you! 

4 purchases so far and have received a total of 3 cleaning kits, 3 traveling pouches and 1 tote bag. The SA sent me a birthday card - so disappointing , was hoping for a gift voucher.


----------



## scheurin

Richemont's / Cartier's business is doing so well, they don't need to offer you anything these days.


----------



## purseluv

I asked my longtime SA about possibly receiving a bottle of champagne since I would be coming in for a birthday purchase (I've wanted one for years—even the mini one). I was even willing to buy it, haha. She said it’s only given out for engagement ring purchases and no other occasion. That’s not true, is it? I’ve seen people get them for birthdays or “just because.” I’m just a tad disapppointed since I have spent so much and have been loyal to only going to her, and this was a special birthday for me.


----------



## candyfloz

purseluv said:


> I asked my longtime SA about possibly receiving a bottle of champagne since I would be coming in for a birthday purchase (I've wanted one for years—even the mini one). I was even willing to buy it, haha. She said it’s only given out for engagement ring purchases and no other occasion. That’s not true, is it? I’ve seen people get them for birthdays or “just because.” I’m just a tad disapppointed since I have spent so much and have been loyal to only going to her, and this was a special birthday for me.



I didn’t ask for mine, I just got one in my bag! This was the first time I purchased in that store. I did however ask for coffee table books though and the sa gave me a selection to choose from.


----------



## cali_to_ny

From my Bev Hills SA (along with the love bracelet tool she forgot to include in the original purchase )


----------



## scheurin

Gut some 5 bottles in total for various purchases


----------



## purseluv

cali_to_ny said:


> From my Bev Hills SA (along with the love bracelet tool she forgot to include in the original purchase )
> View attachment 5152041



Hi! May I have your SA’s name?


----------



## cartierloverjs

purseluv said:


> Hi! May I have your SA’s name?


May I also? Thank you!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Her name is Leila (Rodeo Drive Boutique) and she was absolutely lovely - very knowledgeable and attentive but low key/no pressure.


----------



## ZuzanaF

scheurin said:


> Richemont's / Cartier's business is doing so well, they don't need to offer you anything these days.


I was told by mine SA (NYC store) “ Unfortunately since COVID pandemic we cut a lot of gifting with purchase.”
But I agree with you, it seems they are not short of customers.


----------



## nancytran

purseluv said:


> I asked my longtime SA about possibly receiving a bottle of champagne since I would be coming in for a birthday purchase (I've wanted one for years—even the mini one). I was even willing to buy it, haha. She said it’s only given out for engagement ring purchases and no other occasion. That’s not true, is it? I’ve seen people get them for birthdays or “just because.” I’m just a tad disapppointed since I have spent so much and have been loyal to only going to her, and this was a special birthday for me.


Not true. Unless its specifically for that location.


----------



## Oni_

I'm in Toronto and I have received both a large and mini bottle of champagne, travel pouches, a hard travel case, cleaning kits, a hardcover book/catalogue, and a candle across 3 different purchases .


----------



## minami

I just made my first purchase a small juc and the SA gave me two cute books/ catalogues? Cleaning kit, travel pouch came together I thought that was standard tho


----------



## scheurin

Just got a nice stationary in San Diego with my trinity ring. Was a standard but good experience in their brand-new boutique.

I started wondering about another thing: I read the not-so-good stories here about 5th Ave and thought to myself New York is New York just like Paris (Place Vendome) is Paris. After my okay experience in San Diego I was shocked in Las Vegas - especially the Wynn one. Already filed a notice with Cartier about that. Is Cartier really that far behind in comparison to Europe?


----------



## Swanky

We have great service in Dallas.


----------



## Jetsetmax

purseluv said:


> I asked my longtime SA about possibly receiving a bottle of champagne since I would be coming in for a birthday purchase (I've wanted one for years—even the mini one). I was even willing to buy it, haha. She said it’s only given out for engagement ring purchases and no other occasion. That’s not true, is it? I’ve seen people get them for birthdays or “just because.” I’m just a tad disapppointed since I have spent so much and have been loyal to only going to her, and this was a special birthday for me.



Doesn't sound accurate, unless it is just something particular about that location.  I've been offered champagne in the past, and I was given a bottle of it to take home when I bought a watch.  I'm not a big champagne drinker, so it matters little to me.  I usually choose sparkling water.


----------



## scheurin

You miss out sth on the Cartier Champagne, it is just fantastic. However, cannot afford to buy some jewelry when in need for one. Have been told it's from a special renowned manufacturer in France. Sorry for not being able to remember. Their chocolate, though, is a nightmare. Stay aware from that.

Also I like their big books which I always got when asking for as being a good customer.


----------



## lulu212121

Swanky said:


> We have great service in Dallas.


That's good to hear. I'm going to make an appointment in October when we make a trip there. I went to Miami Cartier earlier this month to look at Clash rings and necklace. Unfortunately they didn't have the size I wanted.


----------



## roomservicemenu

Would you consider it “rude” or “wrong” to ask for some free goodies when you’re making a purchase? How would be the best way to ask for it?


----------



## celinebagnoob

Sydney Cartier

I've only bought one thing- a love bracelet with 6 diamonds. Got served champagne, SA gave me a box of macarons to take home, got cleaning kit, travel pouch.. 
For Christmas I received a cute Christmas card from her. 

Recently I emailed her saying I was interested in the love ring and asked if there are any gifts. She emailed back saying she can only gift a travel pouch. 

I think bvlgari offers wayy more gifts btw


----------



## snibor

roomservicemenu said:


> Would you consider it “rude” or “wrong” to ask for some free goodies when you’re making a purchase? How would be the best way to ask for it?


Ya I think it’s not appropriate.


----------



## scheurin

snibor said:


> Ya I think it’s not appropriate.



Would feel the same, too. It should not be "I WANT gifts!". However, if you like and even adore something you may well ask for.

Once I had such a gorgeous book in my hands I found on the shelf of a Cartier boutique I expressed my enthusiasm and gently asked how to get it. She said of course I may get one but not this as it was slightly damaged - wouldn't have minded, though. So she ordered one especially for me as a gift. 

Your SA should be well aware to notice such behaviour and offer it to you if you have an established relationship. Other than that you may tell her you have some kids and ask if you have something like stationary for them. Don't ask for their chocolate which is (no name for that)   or that you've heard about these nice candles.


----------



## 880

celinebagnoob said:


> I think bvlgari offers wayy more gifts btw


True, but Bulgari champagne or prosecco is terrible. If it’s offered, I recommend declining politely
lve had very nice service at Cartier, but I haven’t purchased recently. I think it’s standard to be offered sparkling water especially in the summer months.

+1 with @snibor, re I don’t ask for gifts bc they are gifts, meant to be gratis offerings. But, I consider them to be kind of landfill. YMMV


----------



## Jetsetmax

roomservicemenu said:


> Would you consider it “rude” or “wrong” to ask for some free goodies when you’re making a purchase? How would be the best way to ask for it?



If you stay with an SA you really like and build a relationship, they may eventually give you some free gifts.  If you have to ask for gifts, then maybe you don't  have that relationship with your SA, and it seems like it would be very awkward to ask for free gifts.


----------



## PurseHappiness

I had cord changed on my trinity bracelet this past weekend, and our sweet SA gave us a Cartier hard bound book as well as a perfume sample. The only other purchase we made with her was the thin love ring. She has also given us a 3 pack perfume sampler as well as cleaning kit and travel pouch.


----------



## lilpikachu

celinebagnoob said:


> Sydney Cartier
> 
> I've only bought one thing- a love bracelet with 6 diamonds. Got served champagne, SA gave me a box of macarons to take home, got cleaning kit, travel pouch..
> For Christmas I received a cute Christmas card from her.
> 
> Recently I emailed her saying I was interested in the love ring and asked if there are any gifts. She emailed back saying she can only gift a travel pouch.
> 
> I think bvlgari offers wayy more gifts btw


What do you get from Bvlgari?


----------



## lilpikachu

Jetsetmax said:


> If you stay with an SA you really like and build a relationship, they may eventually give you some free gifts.  If you have to ask for gifts, then maybe you don't  have that relationship with your SA, and it seems like it would be very awkward to ask for free gifts.


I agree.  Although the only “free gifts” I really want when buying a piece is the cleaning kit and travel pouch  

I hate having to ask for them but that’s the price you pay when you order online.


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

I was told by two different boutiques as well as when I called that they are out of cleaning kits for the foreseeable future.  I don't think the cleaning kit should be considered a gift and I have no problem asking for one. They don't sell them so you can't even purchase one. I hope they come back soon!


----------



## scheurin

They do run out of these items once a while. These days I am not really surprised - e.g. Cartier Stanford / Palo Alto is fully booked for over 2 weeks  Johann Rupert also said this week that business is strong - especially here in the US.

Ooooh, just saw that's my 1000th post  Should I better be more quiet?


----------



## Gringach

scheurin said:


> Ooooh, just saw that's my 1000th post  Should I better be more quiet?



Definitely not!!!!


----------



## millerc

scheurin said:


> They do run out of these items once a while. These days I am not really surprised - e.g. Cartier Stanford / Palo Alto is fully booked for over 2 weeks  Johann Rupert also said this week that business is strong - especially here in the US.
> 
> Ooooh, just saw that's my 1000th post  Should I better be more quiet?


No! Love to hear what you have to say! The more information the better.


----------



## pmaclove

millerc said:


> No! Love to hear what you have to say! The more information the better.


I agree!!! NO WAY! lol keep posting!


----------



## milii

DaintyDiamonds said:


> I was told by two different boutiques as well as when I called that they are out of cleaning kits for the foreseeable future.  I don't think the cleaning kit should be considered a gift and I have no problem asking for one. They don't sell them so you can't even purchase one. I hope they come back soon!


Yes this happened to me as well, I thought my SA forgot to give me a cleaning kit, but I asked her about it and she said they were out. She has requested one from another boutique and will be getting it on Tuesday. Perhaps you can ask yours to do the same?


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

milii said:


> Yes this happened to me as well, I thought my SA forgot to give me a cleaning kit, but I asked her about it and she said they were out. She has requested one from another boutique and will be getting it on Tuesday. Perhaps you can ask yours to do the same?



She said all boutiques were out as well. I'm surprised that the boutique that had one was willing to send it to another boutique. Lucky you! (I wonder if some have a secret stash).


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

scheurin said:


> They do run out of these items once a while. These days I am not really surprised - e.g. Cartier Stanford / Palo Alto is fully booked for over 2 weeks  Johann Rupert also said this week that business is strong - especially here in the US.
> 
> Ooooh, just saw that's my 1000th post  Should I better be more quiet?



I feel special that I, a nobody newbie, helped facilitate your 1,000th post!!! Ok perhaps I'm taking too much credit.


----------



## lquanpq

Tara one said:


> When I purchased my Love bracelet my SA gave me 2 keychains, one for me and one for my mom. When I purchased My JUC 5 months latter she gave me a cute little dish
> 
> View attachment 4158830
> 
> View attachment 4158833


Did you purchase your bracelet for a special occasion?


----------



## Perli

Where I live the boutique isn‘t allowed to offer anything to drink due to Covid. So hubby and I got two small bottles of champagne, sweets and vouchers for a fancy new bar nearby. Didn‘t ask for a cleaning set as I still have one. Always a pleasure to visit my sales person at Cartier.


----------



## Scandibabe

All I’ve got was two small hand sanitizers. I bought to love bracelets. Well, taking into consideration the pandemic, it might be I life saving gift


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just received a pink 90 silk scarf from my Cartier SA. It has rolled edges, very similar to H quality.


----------



## candyfloz

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just received a pink 90 silk scarf from my Cartier SA. It has rolled edges, very similar to H quality.


Can we see the scarf pls?


----------



## Purrsey

I've seen Cartier scarf before. Other than how beautiful it is, the box is even more prettier than Hermes!

I like to peek at the scarf too 

and this is probably the "best" gift to have from Cartier.


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

A cleaning kit arrived in the mail this week! But there wasn't a scarf in the box!


----------



## candyfloz

Purrsey said:


> I've seen Cartier scarf before. Other than how beautiful it is, the box is even more prettier than Hermes!
> 
> I like to peek at the scarf too
> 
> and this is probably the "best" gift to have from Cartier.



I had no idea they do scarves!! I’m planning to purchase another love during Christmas - do you think I could ask them for one?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

90 cm Silk Scarf — it’s lovely, but my au pair wants it, so I’m giving it to her.


----------



## scheurin

wow


----------



## Luvshandbags

SpicyTuna13 said:


> 90 cm Silk Scarf — it’s lovely, but my au pair wants it, so I’m giving it to her.


So beautiful. What did you buy to get such a lovely gift?


----------



## MaggyH

I only ever got the cleaning kits and red jewelry pouches plus some catalogs.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MaggyH said:


> I only ever got the cleaning kits and red jewelry pouches plus some catalogs.



Same here. Oh and silk cords


----------



## MaggyH

SmokieDragon said:


> Same here. Oh and silk cords


Did you get a cord bracelet? Which one? I looked at the trinity one, but it looked too tiny on my wrist.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Luvshandbags said:


> So beautiful. What did you buy to get such a lovely gift?



Just an SO for YG Ecrou hoop earrings. I posted these earrings in the Ecrou collection thread.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MaggyH said:


> Did you get a cord bracelet? Which one? I looked at the trinity one, but it looked too tiny on my wrist.



I got the Trinity Cord bracelet


----------



## twinzluvagrl

SpicyTuna13 said:


> 90 cm Silk Scarf — it’s lovely, but my au pair wants it, so I’m giving it to her.


Your SA must love you! NY 5th ave gave me a horror show (and they knew it) and only gave me 1 bottle of their mini champagne and some chocolates. LOL


----------



## SpicyTuna13

twinzluvagrl said:


> Your SA must love you! NY 5th ave gave me a horror show (and they knew it) and only gave me 1 bottle of their mini champagne and some chocolates. LOL



I would actually take the chocolates over the scarf. Lol.

I would not say my SA loves me necessarily — he does often mention that he respects my profession a great deal.


----------



## scheurin

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I would actually take the chocolates over the scarf. Lol.



Sure? In my whole life I only once had chocolates which were subpar to Cartier's.    Their Champagne, though, is one of the best.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

scheurin said:


> Sure? In my whole life I only once had chocolates which were subpar to Cartier's.    Their Champagne, though, is one of the best.



Sorry, I thought we were talking about chocolate in general. 

You’re right, in further thought, their chocolate is not the best…would prefer a KitKat bar. Lol [I will never claim to be refined  ]

I hate all champagne, so I can’t comment much there. 

The scarf is indeed nice but a bit boring in my opinion — would prefer a KitKat or preferred H scarf design.


----------



## Suzil

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I would actually take the chocolates over the scarf. Lol.
> 
> I would not say my SA loves me necessarily — he does often mention that he respects my profession a great deal.


Ohhh… now my curiosity has kicked in. Since you mentioned it and If it’s not too much to ask, what your profession?


----------



## scheurin

Just walked by and received a beautiful book  ... and I respectfully declined the chocolate 

Also learned that Cartier is well aware that their US boutiques (and some in France) are nuts. But why they aren't able to change that


----------



## particularp

I recently bought a pair of rose gold love hoop earrings and was gifted a candle. This was my third purchase from my SA. Unfortunately no travel pouch so I'll have to follow up with her. I've received travel pouches, a cleaning kit, and purfume samples in the past. Always chocolate and champagne if I'm shopping in store.


----------



## jenayb

Wanted to share this beautiful tray that showed up randomly yesterday.  

My SA continues to send things throughout the year - no rhyme or reason, just because - that he thinks I will like. I had mentioned to him at some point that I was redoing our front living room and he noted he thought that this would be a nice addition.  

This is BIG! I did not even know that this tray came in this size!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I got a travel pouch, a cleaning kit, and cartier champagne when I purchased my WG Love Bracelet. Love my SA in Hudson Yards.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to share this beautiful tray that showed up randomly yesterday.
> 
> My SA continues to send things throughout the year - no rhyme or reason, just because - that he thinks I will like. I had mentioned to him at some point that I was redoing our front living room and he noted he thought that this would be a nice addition.
> 
> This is BIG! I did not even know that this tray came in this size!
> 
> View attachment 5221942



Awesome!!!


----------



## meeowy

I love seeing these pictures so here is my contribution!  Champagne, chocolate, trinket plate and notebooks.


----------



## lxrac

How much did ya'll have to spend at the store to get gifts? I have never gotten one since I buy online. I think it's time for me to start a friendship with an SA.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Recently received a picture frame from my SA.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Finally it is my turn! just got a thanksgiving gift from my SA. (I placed most of my orders online in the past. Emailed/called online service a few times last year requesting travel pouches and got nothing! This year I switched to a lovely SA I learned on Instagram. She is really really nice. Usually I can receive the item within 1-2 days. And received travel pouches and cleaning kit each time)


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

How does it taste?! (I ask because some here have said it's not very good, but this looks too lovely to eat, almost.)


----------



## scheurin

Maybe it was me. The small chocolate bars are the second worst I ever had but these may be different ones and look - as said by DD - too lovely to eat. Cartier is better too look at as to consume - never tried to eat one of my Loves . This is why they are in jewelry rather than food


----------



## seffy

I made my first Cartier purchase today (Love necklace), and didn’t get any SA gifts… Maybe I needed to make a larger purchase? Or perhaps SA’s at certain stores are more generous? Regardless, I’m still disappointed regardless, though maybe this is totally normal.


----------



## scheurin

seffy said:


> I made my first Cartier purchase today (Love necklace), and didn’t get any SA gifts… Maybe I needed to make a larger purchase? Or perhaps SA’s at certain stores are more generous? Regardless, I’m still disappointed regardless, though maybe this is totally normal.



May we know what you bought and where (which continent)? Given your time it might be the US - just speculating - and yes, I got nothing there as well. In Europe it's Christmas all year and the same appears according to the posts here to be the case in Asia although no first hand experience.


----------



## tutu2008

I was pleasantly surprised to have this sweet thanksgiving treat delivered to my house today!


----------



## tough_cookie

Anyone got anything in Amsterdam? I'm not sure mall boutique can give champagne, but will be happy to hear experiences


----------



## lizlime

nerotony said:


> 2 love rings (3 diamond models) so far no gifts not that I think I deserve anything after just 2 purchases. they did royal mess up on my hubby's ring. placed the order in march, put the deposit down because he needed a bigger size. about a week ago we got an email saying the SA never actually sent the request to Paris and we needed to reply with the signed the contract. I was so mad. I went into the store the next day, the assistant manager is handling our order now. I was kinda hoping for a bottle of champagne for the mess up but nothing. she did offer to get my WG Love re-rhodium once his ring come in, not sure how much this usually costs but I wasn't impressed. if we don't get something a little special as a "sorry" i'm moving my business to the Rodeo location.


what store was this?


----------



## scheurin

tough_cookie said:


> Anyone got anything in Amsterdam? I'm not sure mall boutique can give champagne, but will be happy to hear experiences



Maybe some cheese?


----------



## jenayb

Not sure if this counts as a gift per se, but our boutique is throwing a small private holiday dinner at a local restaurant this Thursday. So excited to go!!! I wonder if they will hand out little swag items this year.


----------



## scheurin

Wow, never heard about that.


----------



## Swanky

That sounds like a nice treat! My car dealer invited us to a private party but we didn’t get to make it.  Will be interested in hearing!


----------



## Purrsey

What a special treat indeed. Hope I can bring my hubby along as I'm an introvert not sure if I can handle it lol!!! Of course, if I'm ever invited.

joke aside, it'll be fun to know what they do for you!


----------



## jenayb

Swanky said:


> That sounds like a nice treat! My car dealer invited us to a private party but we didn’t get to make it.  Will be interested in hearing!



Yes! Definitely a nice treat - I'll report back as it's our first one. I'm curious!


----------



## jenayb

Purrsey said:


> What a special treat indeed. Hope I can bring my hubby along as I'm an introvert not sure if I can handle it lol!!! Of course, if I'm ever invited.
> 
> joke aside, it'll be fun to know what they do for you!



Mine is the biggest introvert I have ever met. I was floored when he agreed to go with me.


----------



## Jetsetmax

DaintyDiamonds said:


> How does it taste?! (I ask because some here have said it's not very good, but this looks too lovely to eat, almost.)


Some of the chocolates taste better than others.  I received the same Thanksgiving chocolates and note card from my SA at Cartier. This is the same chocolates brand that VCA uses when they give out chocolate (not surprised since Cartier and VCA are owned by the same parent company).


----------



## Jetsetmax

seffy said:


> I made my first Cartier purchase today (Love necklace), and didn’t get any SA gifts… Maybe I needed to make a larger purchase? Or perhaps SA’s at certain stores are more generous? Regardless, I’m still disappointed regardless, though maybe this is totally normal.



Hopefully, you are enjoying your Love necklace, as that was the real purpose of your going to the boutique. As for free gift it depends on the store, and on the sales person.  Also, it seems like the more one purchases/spends the more gifts one receives and the more valuable the gifts tend to be.  I think SAs giving gifts with a first purchase tend to be rare, or it would probably have to be a very large first purchase.


----------



## scheurin

Jetsetmax said:


> Some of the chocolates taste better than others.  I received the same Thanksgiving chocolates and note card from my SA at Cartier. This is the same chocolates brand that VCA uses when they give out chocolate (not surprised since Cartier and VCA are owned by the same parent company).



Yes, it was me. Probably the chocolate worth most just to look at


----------



## scheurin

Jetsetmax said:


> Also, it seems like the more one purchases/spends the more gifts one receives and the more valuable the gifts tend to be.  I think SAs giving gifts with a first purchase tend to be rare, or it would probably have to be a very large first purchase.



It's so individual. As a tendency Europe is more "gifted" than the US. At VCA I received a lot of gifts even without buying anything - and I still did not purchase from them.


----------



## Purrsey

Not sure where this would belong to so i ride on this thread. It's technically a "gift". 

Since I only started buying Cartier in July2021, for Christmas, do they do this every year?


----------



## emo4488

Purrsey said:


> Not sure where this would belong to so i ride on this thread. It's technically a "gift".
> 
> Since I only started buying Cartier in July2021, for Christmas, do they do this every year?
> 
> View attachment 5268877


They aren't doing this in the US..??


----------



## jenayb

The small dinner party was last night, and it was a lot of fun. Cartier flew in a few of their regional people to attend, and then a handful of select SAs from our home store attended, obviously including my wonderful SA who I just love.  

We had dinner and some drinks at a local French restaurant that is near the boutique, then everyone walked over for champagne, dessert, and some shopping.  

I didn't honestly get a lot of pics so here are just the ones I grabbed from the night - we were having too much fun. Everyone left with a Cartier candle and some other goodies. I haven't seen the candle before so that was fun.


----------



## meeowy

jenaywins said:


> The small dinner party was last night, and it was a lot of fun. Cartier flew in a few of their regional people to attend, and then a handful of select SAs from our home store attended, obviously including my wonderful SA who I just love.
> 
> We had dinner and some drinks at a local French restaurant that is near the boutique, then everyone walked over for champagne, dessert, and some shopping.
> 
> I didn't honestly get a lot of pics so here are just the ones I grabbed from the night - we were having too much fun. Everyone left with a Cartier candle and some other goodies. I haven't seen the candle before so that was fun.
> 
> View attachment 5270197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270198


Thanks for sharing- neat!


----------



## Purrsey

jenaywins said:


> The small dinner party was last night, and it was a lot of fun. Cartier flew in a few of their regional people to attend, and then a handful of select SAs from our home store attended, obviously including my wonderful SA who I just love.
> 
> We had dinner and some drinks at a local French restaurant that is near the boutique, then everyone walked over for champagne, dessert, and some shopping.
> 
> I didn't honestly get a lot of pics so here are just the ones I grabbed from the night - we were having too much fun. Everyone left with a Cartier candle and some other goodies. I haven't seen the candle before so that was fun.
> 
> View attachment 5270197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270198


What a fun date for a change especially for your introvert-husband! 
How was the mushroom dish? That would one of the best highlights for me since I love mushroom-everything.


----------



## Bagsbags18

I received a box of chocolate and two candles from my amazing SA in Switzerland.. while in my home country in Asia I never receive any gifts from any SA in any store.. but in Switzerland I think it’s pretty common to receive gifts, even from chanel jewelry I only bought 1 small ring and they gave me tons of gift like chanel books and chocolates


----------



## papertiger

Bagsbags18 said:


> I received a box of chocolate and two candles from my amazing SA in Switzerland.. while in my home country in Asia I never receive any gifts from any SA in any store.. but in Switzerland I think it’s pretty common to receive gifts, even from chanel jewelry I only bought 1 small ring and they gave me tons of gift like chanel books and chocolates



and I bet those chocolates were good


----------



## scheurin

Yes, they seem to look eatable. Really eatable. 

Btw. No gifts whatsoever at Hermès. Cartier is doing much better.


----------



## jenayb

Purrsey said:


> What a fun date for a change especially for your introvert-husband!
> How was the mushroom dish? That would one of the best highlights for me since I love mushroom-everything.



yes, he had way more fun than I thought he would. 

I actually didn’t try the mushroom dish but the description sounded amazing! I wish I had tried it now.


----------



## Lux.

I've received books, carrying cases, chocolates, and perfumes.


----------



## meeowy

Bagsbags18 said:


> I received a box of chocolate and two candles from my amazing SA in Switzerland.. while in my home country in Asia I never receive any gifts from any SA in any store.. but in Switzerland I think it’s pretty common to receive gifts, even from chanel jewelry I only bought 1 small ring and they gave me tons of gift like chanel books and chocolates


What does the perfume smell like?  The holder is pretty.


----------



## honeydew104

Bagsbags18 said:


> I received a box of chocolate and two candles from my amazing SA in Switzerland.. while in my home country in Asia I never receive any gifts from any SA in any store.. but in Switzerland I think it’s pretty common to receive gifts, even from chanel jewelry I only bought 1 small ring and they gave me tons of gift like chanel books and chocolates


 
wow amazing! i never received anything from cartier, although van cleef is pretty generous with their coffee table books


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Received today:


----------



## purseluv

I wish I got gifts from my SA! I only go to her.


----------



## scheurin

purseluv said:


> I wish I got gifts from my SA! I only go to her.



Are you in the US? They are so stingy over there


----------



## cartel

Tell me about it! I’ve spent nearly 40k this year at Cartier, 95% of that spend was with the same SA. Haven’t received a single “gift.” In the grand scheme of Cartier, my spend is a drop in the bucket but some chocolates or champagne would be nice every now and then!


----------



## scheurin

On my way to pick up a 30k item. Let's see ...

We shouldn't complain too much here. See Hermès. No gifts whatsoever.


----------



## cartel

scheurin said:


> On my way to pick up a 30k item. Let's see ...
> 
> We shouldn't complain too much here. See Hermès. No gifts whatsoever.


Hermès is an entirely different beast lol! Wishing you the best of luck today


----------



## scheurin

The big champagne, a watch / bracelet roll and ........... a scarf


----------



## purselovah91

Would love to see the watch/bracelet roll! Any pics?


----------



## scheurin

Here. Never seen this before.


----------



## scheurin

Scarf


----------



## papertiger

scheurin said:


> Yes, they seem to look eatable. Really eatable.
> 
> Btw. No gifts whatsoever at Hermès. Cartier is doing much better.



If you want gifts from H, give the H-team box of something and go much closer to Christmas. It hasn't been a deliberate strategy but just what I've observed from past years. I think they feel very stressed until they see 25 Dec coming-up close.

The lights at Cartier in in Bond St looked so beautiful yesterday, they certainly convey the festive season.


----------



## purseluv

Yes, I am in the U.S. I have even asked for the champagne (it’s one of “Cartier” my dreams for years to get one) and was even willing to buy it. I was told they only do it for wedding ring purchasers?

i get the red pouches and cleaning kits, but I feel that should be part of the purchase anyway.

I would love a dish or candle or anything, really.


----------



## Purrsey

I don't think it's a "norm" in my country to be receiving gifts from our  purchase.

Even my aunt who used to buy quite substantial from Cartier, didn't exactly receive much gifts. However she bought from various countries.

but if i ever wished for one, I just want perfumes because I own maybe 20 perfumes and love to add more because I spray on me everywhere I go! That's the only "useful" gift from Cartier IMO.


----------



## scheurin

Omg I receive so much Champagne I have no clue how to dispose of. And no, I did not buy any wedding ring.



papertiger said:


> The lights at Cartier in in Bond St looked so beautiful yesterday, they certainly convey the festive season.



Any pic possible?


----------



## emo4488

purseluv said:


> Yes, I am in the U.S. I have even asked for the champagne (it’s one of “Cartier” my dreams for years to get one) and was even willing to buy it. I was told they only do it for wedding ring purchasers?
> 
> i get the red pouches and cleaning kits, but I feel that should be part of the purchase anyway.
> 
> I would love a dish or candle or anything, really.


That is so sad. I am in the US, and I got champagne tucked in my bag for my birthday. But perhaps they meant it is for larger purchases? But still….

I would love a candle! I know my husband bought me Cartier for Christmas and did not receive anything.


----------



## scheurin

Just wait a bit. Have been told to receive sth in my mail next week. And another one is for grabs as soon as I see my SA. Hope the same for you


----------



## papertiger

scheurin said:


> Omg I receive so much Champagne I have no clue how to dispose of. And no, I did not buy any wedding ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Any pic possible?



I had to edit out my friend so forgive the heavy cropping.


----------



## Jetsetmax

scheurin said:


> Here. Never seen this before.



That's much nicer than the usual travel pouch the give at the boutiques.  I haven't seen one of these before.  Congrats on your latest purchase and enjoy the watch roll and scarf!  They make some really beautiful scarves!


----------



## purselovah91

The watch roll is amazing! Can I ask what store?


----------



## scheurin

purselovah91 said:


> The watch roll is amazing! Can I ask what store?



You have mail.


----------



## purselovah91

Oh you sent me a message! TY ! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

Has anyone gotten a Cartier holiday card (no gift, just a thoughtful handwritten message inside) from their SA? Has anyone given or sent their SA a card? I did!


----------



## purseluv

emo4488 said:


> That is so sad. I am in the US, and I got champagne tucked in my bag for my birthday. But perhaps they meant it is for larger purchases? But still….
> 
> I would love a candle! I know my husband bought me Cartier for Christmas and did not receive anything.



Yeah, I asked when I purchased a $10K item and was told that.


----------



## JOJA

scheurin said:


> *On my way to pick up a 30k item. Let's see ...*
> 
> We shouldn't complain too much here. See Hermès. No gifts whatsoever.



Ummm..... and when will we see this new piece


----------



## scheurin

Oh, not really important. Just had the chance to get hold of a 100-year limited anniversary edition Tank Cintrée. Pure luck. Not my exceptional favourite - I have my special own in the works @ Cartier.

But worth:
- a large bottle of this exceptional champaign
- the new watch / bracelet roll
- a Panthère silk scarf
+ a surprise gift I am still expecting


----------



## cartierloverjs

cartierloverjs said:


> Finally it is my turn! just got a thanksgiving gift from my SA. (I placed most of my orders online in the past. Emailed/called online service a few times last year requesting travel pouches and got nothing! This year I switched to a lovely SA I learned on Instagram. She is really really nice. Usually I can receive the item within 1-2 days. And received travel pouches and cleaning kit each time)
> 
> View attachment 5254655


Christmas gift from my SA. Love it


----------



## JOJA

scheurin said:


> Oh, not really important. Just had the chance to get hold of a 100-year limited anniversary edition Tank Cintrée. Pure luck. Not my exceptional favourite - I have my special own in the works @ Cartier.
> 
> But worth:
> - a large bottle of this exceptional champaign
> - the new watch / bracelet roll
> - a Panthère silk scarf
> + a surprise gift I am still expecting
> 
> View attachment 5273562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273563




 
Oh yeah, nothing important at all, lol ~ Please excuse me while I gather myself off the floor...
Enjoy wearing your new piece ~ it is exceptional!


----------



## cartel

scheurin said:


> Oh, not really important. Just had the chance to get hold of a 100-year limited anniversary edition Tank Cintrée. Pure luck. Not my exceptional favourite - I have my special own in the works @ Cartier.
> 
> But worth:
> - a large bottle of this exceptional champaign
> - the new watch / bracelet roll
> - a Panthère silk scarf
> + a surprise gift I am still expecting
> 
> View attachment 5273562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273563


Beautiful watch, congrats!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

DaintyDiamonds said:


> Has anyone gotten a Cartier holiday card (no gift, just a thoughtful handwritten message inside) from their SA?



Yes. All the time. Mothers Day. Fathers Day. Holidays.


----------



## scheurin

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Yes. All the time. Mothers Day. Fathers Day. Holidays.



Not a single one here.


----------



## scheurin

No words ...


----------



## Jetsetmax

scheurin said:


> Oh, not really important. Just had the chance to get hold of a 100-year limited anniversary edition Tank Cintrée. Pure luck. Not my exceptional favourite - I have my special own in the works @ Cartier.
> 
> But worth:
> - a large bottle of this exceptional champaign
> - the new watch / bracelet roll
> - a Panthère silk scarf
> + a surprise gift I am still expecting
> 
> View attachment 5273562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273563



Congrats!  That Tank Cintree is gorgeous!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

scheurin said:


> Not a single one here.



I’m beginning to believe it’s strongly SA dependent as I would not consider myself a VIP. My SA is extremely formal and polite (think old school manners). Everything is handwritten and well though out — fitting for my SA’s personality. I worked with an SA in another city recently, and while cordial and polite, that particular SA didn’t give me similar “I’m handwriting you a card” or “sending a card in general” vibes.


----------



## periogirl28

Cartier at Bond St, stunning as usual. My SA has actually told me to hold off until the candles come back in stock for gifts.
Basic purchases like my Love bangle/ rings, JuC bracelet and Panthere rings have come with cleaning kits, travel pouches, perfumes etc. My friend’s  Mom who is a long time VIP customer is invited to dinners every year with gifts ranging from porcelain to books to everything Cartier makes. Amazing.


----------



## Yodabest

I recently made a purchase and received a large bottle of champagne, big box of chocolate truffles, cleaning kit, and perfume samples.

Reveal of what I got, coming soon.


----------



## Purrsey

PC1984 said:


> I recently made a purchase and received a large bottle of champagne, big box of chocolate truffles, cleaning kit, and perfume samples.
> 
> Reveal of what I got, coming soon.


I know! Necklace. But of course I don't know which. Lol. So exciting.


----------



## scheurin




----------



## Yodabest

Purrsey said:


> I know! Necklace. But of course I don't know which. Lol. So exciting.



It had to be ordered! Waiting for it to arrive to do a reveal!


----------



## meeowy

Really getting into the holiday spirits now!


----------



## scheurin

papertiger said:


> I had to edit out my friend so forgive the heavy cropping.



We would have loved to see your lovely friend rather than a Cartier store.


----------



## jenayb

meeowy said:


> Really getting into the holiday spirits now!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nycfab

Does anyone have a great SA at the 5th Avenue store in NYC?

I have purchased 7 items through one SA there over the past year and only received a bottle of water at my first visit and one cleaning kit. Obviously no gifts. Was going to ask for travel pouches and also purchase a necklace when I visited last to pick up my ring that had been resized but my SA blew me off even though I had an appointment.  So I went to Hudson Yards to buy the necklace (No special treatment there either lol). However, I prefer the 5th Avenue location.


----------



## Purrsey

Purrsey said:


> Not sure where this would belong to so i ride on this thread. It's technically a "gift".
> 
> Since I only started buying Cartier in July2021, for Christmas, do they do this every year?
> 
> View attachment 5268877



Here's the actual stuff.


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

I received this gorgeous and super cute Christmas card today from my SA!


----------



## coolarch22

I recently purchased the love bracelet in store and received chocolates + my 8 monthly old daughter got a stuffed animal, which was very thoughtful of my SA


----------



## beesh

Just a travel pouch, some chocolates and toffee yesterday when purchasing reg size diam. Juc

VCA always gives nice books, candles, etc...much more in general


----------



## AndreaV91

Does anyone know if it is somehow possible to purchase the stuffed leopard they sometimes gift to children or pregnant women? My daughter broke hers and is desperate as it’s her favorite toy…


----------



## randomfig

My SA arranged for a private tour of the Damien Hirst cherry blossoms exhibit at the Cartier Foundation in Paris when he heard that I was making the trip this past fall! He then sent me the coffee table book for the exhibit - so sweet! For this holiday season, I was sent the trinket tray


----------



## scheurin

I am still waiting to be gifted a Paris jeweler visit.


----------



## hmn002

AndreaV91 said:


> Does anyone know if it is somehow possible to purchase the stuffed leopard they sometimes gift to children or pregnant women? My daughter broke hers and is desperate as it’s her favorite toy…


Hello! My SA says it’s not for sale, can you possibly try reaching out to your local boutique to ask?


----------



## ssx3

What am I doing wrong girls? I never received any gifts from my purchases either from VCA or cartier and nor for Christmas or thanksgiving!??


----------



## CartierLVer

ssx3 said:


> What am I doing wrong girls? I never received any gifts from my purchases either from VCA or cartier and nor for Christmas or thanksgiving!??



the question is do you have one SA from each brand? If so do you build a relationship with them? Talk story? Call them? Or make small to big purchases and keep in contact? I built my relationship With each SA but I don’t expect anything from them! I have been lucky with my SA from Cartier. So I’m thankful


----------



## beesh

ssx3 said:


> What am I doing wrong girls? I never received any gifts from my purchases either from VCA or cartier and nor for Christmas or thanksgiving!??



Nothing....It's entirely random and based on what SA happens to serve you that day. Some are just better at their job than others. I'd get recommendations from other customers on what SA is best in a location and specifically only make appt with them when ready to buy


----------



## Hq8

ssx3 said:


> What am I doing wrong girls? I never received any gifts from my purchases either from VCA or cartier and nor for Christmas or thanksgiving!??


Me too nothing


----------



## AndreaV91

hmn002 said:


> Hello! My SA says it’s not for sale, can you possibly try reaching out to your local boutique to ask?


Hello there! Yeah, I contacted my SA but they said they are unable to sell it…


----------



## jennie1122

really nice and special gift! so nice of your SA


----------



## ssx3

beesh said:


> Nothing....It's entirely random and based on what SA happens to serve you that day. Some are just better at their job than others. I'd get recommendations from other customers on what SA is best in a location and specifically only make appt with them when ready to buy


Thank you for the recommendation. I will try this for my next purchase.


----------



## jenayb

Popped in today randomly, and as it's hubby's birthday, our SA sent us home with this little cutie. Such a thoughtful (and useful!!) little gift.


----------



## scheurin

Wow


----------



## Hq8

jenaywins said:


> Popped in today randomly, and as it's hubby's birthday, our SA sent us home with this little cutie. Such a thoughtful (and useful!!) little gift.
> 
> View attachment 5291921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291923




Congratulations.. In my country nothing


----------



## mugenprincess

Not sure if this question belongs in this thread, but has anyone seen/received the lunar red envelopes for 2022 yet?


----------



## caffelatte

mugenprincess said:


> Not sure if this question belongs in this thread, but has anyone seen/received the lunar red envelopes for 2022 yet?



I think it might be next week!


----------



## jenayb

Hq8 said:


> Congratulations.. In my country nothing


You know, it seems so subjective… from reading tPF over the years, it really doesn’t seem that there’s a lot of rhyme, nor reason, nor consistency when it comes to gifts from any of the major houses, not just Cartier.


----------



## purseinsanity

I've had the same SA for a number of years and he's been very generous with me.  I've received gifts in the mail when I least expected it.  He's even sent some for my husband, who is a Panthere lover.  Over the years, I've gotten perfume, stationary, the special red Cartier wax with a stamper, porcelain trays, Christmas ornaments, a limited edition print, etc.  I once teased him and asked how come I'd never gotten a champagne bottle or candle after all my purchases, and he made sure to have those delivered to my hotel room during my subsequent visit!


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> I've had the same SA for a number of years and he's been very generous with me.  I've received gifts in the mail when I least expected it.  He's even sent some for my husband, who is a Panthere lover.  Over the years, I've gotten perfume, stationary, the special red Cartier wax with a stamper, porcelain trays, Christmas ornaments, a limited edition print, etc.  I once teased him and asked how come I'd never gotten a champagne bottle or candle after all my purchases, and he made sure to have those delivered to my hotel room during my subsequent visit!



Ask and ye shall receive!  

I *love* their champagne. It's more fun in the boutique for obvious reasons, but I like having a couple bottles at home as well.


----------



## scheurin

jenaywins said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> I *love* their champagne. It's more fun in the boutique for obvious reasons, but I like having a couple bottles at home as well.



As said the Campagne is one of the best

... but still have 4 large and 1 small bottles sitting @Home


----------



## SakuraHoney

My SA always give 1-2 candles per purchase, travel pouches, cleaning kit, CNY envelopes, and christmas trays. Receive small champagnes and also big one (not cartier logo).


----------



## jenayb

scheurin said:


> As said the Campagne is one of the best
> 
> ... but still have 4 large and 1 small bottles sitting @Home



Drink those!!!!


----------



## emo4488

Curious if anyone has gotten a pouch for earrings? Is it the same as the ring pouch? The one I received just has one compartment which seems silly since the earrings will just scratch each other. I didn't know if I should inquire about a better pouch or just use the box they came in... ? Thanks!


----------



## MaggyH

emo4488 said:


> Curious if anyone has gotten a pouch for earrings? Is it the same as the ring pouch? The one I received just has one compartment which seems silly since the earrings will just scratch each other. I didn't know if I should inquire about a better pouch or just use the box they came in... ? Thanks!


I received 2 small pouches, 1 for each earring, so they don't scratch each other.


----------



## caffelatte

emo4488 said:


> Curious if anyone has gotten a pouch for earrings? Is it the same as the ring pouch? The one I received just has one compartment which seems silly since the earrings will just scratch each other. I didn't know if I should inquire about a better pouch or just use the box they came in... ? Thanks!



You should get a separate small pouch for each earring, there’s no divider in the pouch so I think your earrings would get scratched otherwise! I’ve gotten the big pouch also, but that has additional pockets inside. Maybe ask them for another small pouch?


----------



## JolieS

Here is a story of a gift to, not from, a Cartier SA. 

I made appointments at Le Bon Marché in mid-December 2021 at both the Cartier and Fendi boutiques. I had specific items on my list, and wanted to shop as quickly as possible, due to the virus.

Service at the Cartier boutique was, shall we say, perfunctory, while at Fendi service was excellent. My spend at both was about the same - 7,000€. To give you an idea of my profile, I shop 2x/year at Cartier, almost always for timepieces. I’m at the highest level of fidelity points at LBM, which I think helps to get good service.

Anyway, I shopped at Cartier first, bought a watch in about 15 min, and left DH there on a comfortable love seat while I went to Fendi. Cartier offered him water, nothing for me. 

At Fendi they had a calligrapher that day to personalize the box of whatever you bought. I declined for lack of time. As a gift, the SA gave me a centrepiece of a glass bowl with 2 tea lights and fresh seasonal greens, all wrapped in a big red bow in a Fendi shopping bag.

I took this present back to the Cartier boutique to pick up DH. This gift, while attractive, was not to our taste, so I offered the Fendi gift to the Cartier SA, saying I can’t use this, would you like it? She was quite pleased, replying well it would be a shame to have it go to waste. 

Maybe next time, she’ll give ME a little something.


----------



## ssx3

purseinsanity said:


> I've had the same SA for a number of years and he's been very generous with me.  I've received gifts in the mail when I least expected it.  He's even sent some for my husband, who is a Panthere lover.  Over the years, I've gotten perfume, stationary, the special red Cartier wax with a stamper, porcelain trays, Christmas ornaments, a limited edition print, etc.  I once teased him and asked how come I'd never gotten a champagne bottle or candle after all my purchases, and he made sure to have those delivered to my hotel room during my subsequent visit!


Love to see pictures! They all sound so so good.


----------



## ssx3

JolieS said:


> Here is a story of a gift to, not from, a Cartier SA.
> 
> I made appointments at Le Bon Marché in mid-December 2021 at both the Cartier and Fendi boutiques. I had specific items on my list, and wanted to shop as quickly as possible, due to the virus.
> 
> Service at the Cartier boutique was, shall we say, perfunctory, while at Fendi service was excellent. My spend at both was about the same - 7,000€. To give you an idea of my profile, I shop 2x/year at Cartier, almost always for timepieces. I’m at the highest level of fidelity points at LBM, which I think helps to get good service.
> 
> Anyway, I shopped at Cartier first, bought a watch in about 15 min, and left DH there on a comfortable love seat while I went to Fendi. Cartier offered him water, nothing for me.
> 
> At Fendi they had a calligrapher that day to personalize the box of whatever you bought. I declined for lack of time. As a gift, the SA gave me a centrepiece of a glass bowl with 2 tea lights and fresh seasonal greens, all wrapped in a big red bow in a Fendi shopping bag.
> 
> I took this present back to the Cartier boutique to pick up DH. This gift, while attractive, was not to our taste, so I offered the Fendi gift to the Cartier SA, saying I can’t use this, would you like it? She was quite pleased, replying well it would be a shame to have it go to waste.
> 
> Maybe next time, she’ll give ME a little something.


I am shocked!


----------



## JolieS

ssx3 said:


> I am shocked!


No offense intended.


----------



## ssx3

JolieS said:


> No offense intended.


Omg no! I am shocked your SA hasn’t sent you any gift or gives your gift with purchase. You are probably her/his VP client.


----------



## JolieS

ssx3 said:


> Omg no! I am shocked your SA hasn’t sent you any gift or gives your gift with purchase. You are probably her/his VP client.


No, not VIP I think.
 I usually shop in a department store boutique at LBM so that I can accumulate store fidelity points. The service can be different from a stand-alone Cartier boutique, although the staff are Cartier employees. Frankly I don’t buy Cartier for the gifts-with-purchase, but do appreciate receiving invites to events, and getting first access to new products.


----------



## Bagsbags18

I received a birthday gift from my lovely SA recently and she gave me a box of chocolate and a Cartier pouch


----------



## Bagsbags18

Bagsbags18 said:


> I received a birthday gift from my lovely SA recently and she gave me a box of chocolate and a Cartier pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300556


I did not realize this is actually a clutch.. one of the clutch that they sold before but I think it was discontinued.. but still this is such a thoughtful gift from my SA.. I’m really touched :’


----------



## Allurex112

What a lovely birthday present! Happy belated!


----------



## jenayb

Not sure if this is a "gift" technically, but our SA is planning a birthday lunch for me this month at a local restaurant. Hopefully something will show up that IS a gift..  

Anyhow, love this thread, love reading about everyones' experiences, and trying to keep it updated.


----------



## scheurin

jenaywins said:


> Not sure if this is a "gift" technically, but our SA is planning a birthday lunch for me this month at a local restaurant. Hopefully something will show up that IS a gift..
> 
> Anyhow, love this thread, love reading about everyones' experiences, and trying to keep it updated.



Wow, did not hear of that. What did you do to get this nice "gift"?


----------



## jenayb

scheurin said:


> Wow, did not hear of that. What did you do to get this nice "gift"?



I have NO clue.  

My SA goes above and beyond in a number of ways that I have not ever experienced via other houses, despite spending what I would consider to be comparable amounts.


----------



## meeowy

jenaywins said:


> I have NO clue.
> 
> My SA goes above and beyond in a number of ways that I have not ever experienced via other houses, despite spending what I would consider to be comparable amounts.


In my opinion, Cartier customer service needs to go above and beyond because they simply have limited offering relative to a fashion house, where you get new seasons of clothes and bags every few months.  So they really need to create a special experience to attract more spend.  And I agree my experience at Cartier is much superior than other lux fashion house.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

mugenprincess said:


> Not sure if this question belongs in this thread, but has anyone seen/received the lunar red envelopes for 2022 yet?


Yes, I got it with my purchase this Saturday…the only “gift” I got in addition to the cleaning set…which they insist on calling a gift


----------



## mugenprincess

Tryingtobegood said:


> Yes, I got it with my purchase this Saturday…the only “gift” I got in addition to the cleaning set…which they insist on calling a gift


Thank you! I finally got mine too!
(Love your username lol)


----------



## Logic

I’ve received the lunar new year 2022 red envelopes, a perfume sample and the cleaning kit when I bought my thin love bracelet. It was my first purchase with this SA


----------



## lumkeikei

I recently received 4 boxes of red packet envelopes for Chinese New Year too.


----------



## santanagucci

Are the CNY envelopes different for each year? Do most buyers receive them this time of year? Any other “gifts” seasonal?


----------



## Hq8

I asked seller in WhatsApp about gift in my birthday he didn't answer... Disappointed


----------



## jenayb

Logic said:


> I’ve received the lunar new year 2022 red envelopes, a perfume sample and the cleaning kit when I bought my thin love bracelet. It was my first purchase with this SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305656
> View attachment 5305657



These are so, so pretty. I love the details.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Another shot of the red envelope. Really love my SA. So much better than the online experience


----------



## lhn5007

Logic said:


> I’ve received the lunar new year 2022 red envelopes, a perfume sample and the cleaning kit when I bought my thin love bracelet. It was my first purchase with this SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305656
> View attachment 5305657


Beautiful! Did you request? My LV SA wanted to give them to me but didn’t know if I celebrated Lunar New Years so he didn’t want to insult me LOL I mean I am tan for an Asian.


----------



## Logic

lhn5007 said:


> Beautiful! Did you request? My LV SA wanted to give them to me but didn’t know if I celebrated Lunar New Years so he didn’t want to insult me LOL I mean I am tan for an Asian.


No I didn’t ask for them but SA did sus out whether I celebrate and I’m Asian lol


----------



## Cartier Forever

Got some hand sanitizer.


----------



## Jab88

Purchased my first Cartier piece on the weekend and got the travel pouch with pillow, a cleaning kit and a large bottle of champagne. 
This was at the London flagship store.


----------



## jackiebear

Got Lunar New Year red packets, cleaning kit, travel pouch and two perfume samples (my very first time getting this kind of perfume samples) when I bought my pair of trinity earrings.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I just received this today, a nice Friday surprise!


----------



## Amy_nl

tough_cookie said:


> Anyone got anything in Amsterdam? I'm not sure mall boutique can give champagne, but will be happy to hear experiences


 
I don’t know about the Bijenkorf mall boutique, however yesterday my hubby and I went to the PC hooft store to pick up my small love bracelet with 6 diamonds and we saw another couple received a bottle of champagne. We only got some perfume samples.


----------



## scheurin

A bit too early to tell but just got news that a surprise is waiting involving some flying


----------



## dove221

LoveMyHalo said:


> I just received this today, a nice Friday surprise!
> View attachment 5317600


I got these too so pretty!


----------



## jenayb

scheurin said:


> A bit too early to tell but just got news that a surprise is waiting involving some flying



Interesting. 

I think they do "experiences" for select clientele. My SA had asked us last year if we were interested in going to Wyoming for a Cartier experience but our schedules just didn't align to make it work. I wonder if this is going to become more of a thing.


----------



## scheurin

Some fishing for Gold in Wyoming?  

I do not have the slightest of an idea what the criteria are. When they offered me my special watch order I was surprised as well.

It could be for me:
- some minimum purchase qty - surely reached
- engaging with Cartier - surely reached as well; constantly complaining 
- being a larger Richemont stockholder

and for others
- being an influencer (I am not btw ... but who knows if Cartier counts our posts here )


----------



## lipstick_bandit

I’ve been a cartier fan for about 2 years. Probably spent in the middle six figure range. So far, I’ve gotten about 10 bottles of large champagne, 7 mini champagne bottles, 2 bottles of perfume, a bottle of Maccallan Whiskey (I think 12 years old), the travel pouches half of the time, a mini book, and those chocolates. I didn’t know they gifted trays, candles, clutches, ornaments, wallets, etc. 

I am a VIP client and my SA was wonderful, but she recently left. Since then, I’ve shopped with two different SAs. One for Christmas with the purchase of pave love bracelet (got two chocolate bars and large champagne) and my birthday recently purchased pave panthere earrings from the other SA and got a large bottle of champagne.

Im a champagne hoarder but now I want to ask for the other goodies like candles, card holders, clutches, and trays lol. I love cartier.


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Today my significant other requested a candle with my Valentine’s Day purchase. I received flowers, a candle, and large champagne. I’m not sure what my gift is though. I’m in the USA.


----------



## Alliiccee

Fiancé got me the thin love bracelet with 6 diamonds for our 10 year, the SA was really nice and gifted us the bottle of champagne, travel pouch, 2 cleaning kits, chocolates and even 2 boxes of CNY envelopes (picture shows only 1 box).


----------



## Swanky

Nice! My DH got me that too for our anniversary and aside from a travel pouch, we didn't get any treats!
Enjoy!




Alliiccee said:


> Fiancé got me the thin love bracelet with 6 diamonds for our 10 year, the SA was really nice and gifted us the bottle of champagne, travel pouch, 2 cleaning kits, chocolates and even 2 boxes of CNY envelopes (picture shows only 1 box).


----------



## Alliiccee

Swanky said:


> Nice! My DH got me that too for our anniversary and aside from a travel pouch, we didn't get any treats!
> Enjoy!


Thank you!! I think she could tell he was hungry so threw in some chocolates for him. Hopefully you get some other stuff next time!!


----------



## scheurin

Wow you just hit the barrier for a big bottle of Champaign which is excellent. Just don't even think of trying the chocolate, though.

I also got a big bottle just ordering a watch strap but I might be somehow priviledged @cartier.


----------



## lumkeikei

This is something my SA got personally for his clients. I was so happy he gave me one!


----------



## jenayb

Alliiccee said:


> Fiancé got me the thin love bracelet with 6 diamonds for our 10 year, the SA was really nice and gifted us the bottle of champagne, travel pouch, 2 cleaning kits, chocolates and even 2 boxes of CNY envelopes (picture shows only 1 box).



VERY sweet gesture for your ten year.


----------



## eggpudding

Such cute gifts!!

I've only gotten the cleaning kits together with my purchases of the loves with and without diamonds.  I got a call from my SA to come in and collect a gift when Covid first hit, but I never made it in...  FOMO-ing now!


----------



## scheurin

I'm still awaiting my Xmas gift - whatever that is? And of course the big event I am invited for.


----------



## jenayb

scheurin said:


> I'm still awaiting my Xmas gift - whatever that is? And of course the big event I am invited for.



Sounds like you may be celebrating Christmas in July at this rate.


----------



## scheurin

In contrast to their chocolate these drops are *very* good.


----------



## Bagsbags18

My sweet sweet SA once again, gave me this sweet gift with my purchase. a silk panthere scarf.


----------



## scheurin

Yeah. Just got one recently, too.


----------



## ssx3

Bagsbags18 said:


> My sweet sweet SA once again, gave me this sweet gift with my purchase. a silk panthere scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355418


Wow that’s so pretty! Was it mailed to you guys?


----------



## Bagsbags18

ssx3 said:


> Wow that’s so pretty! Was it mailed to you guys?


No, I actually went to the store to buy a ring and my SA got me the scarf, also she gave me a flower for international women’s day.


----------



## ssx3

Bagsbags18 said:


> No, I actually went to the store to buy a ring and my SA got me the scarf, also she gave me a flower for international women’s day.


So sweet!! Enjoy your ring the gifts


----------



## scheurin

ssx3 said:


> Wow that’s so pretty! Was it mailed to you guys?



Cannot remember., sry Probably a gift when I bought my watch.


----------



## deltalady

I received a cashmere scarf with a panther on it last month when I purchased my small love bracelet (please excuse its state, I’ve used it for travel recently). It was my birthday.


----------



## jenayb

deltalady said:


> I received a cashmere scarf with a panther on it last month when I purchased my small love bracelet (please excuse its state, I’ve used it for travel recently). It was my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5379539



GORGEOUS!!


----------



## deltalady

jenaywins said:


> GORGEOUS!!



Thank you! It totally took me by surprise. My SA is the sweetest!


----------



## scheurin

Nice, same happened to me ... but got a different color.


----------



## scheurin

Hmmm, I should add my invitation to Cartier on that list, too.


----------



## beesh

My super sweet SA took my husband and I out to a lovely brunch overlooking the city today....followed by trying on some of the rotating high jewelry collection and some other regular pieces. I really liked the super chunky large clash choker....


----------



## scheurin

Easter presents


----------



## lulu212121

scheurin said:


> Easter presents


That's so sweet! I love the cookies


----------



## nanads

I just purchased my first Cartier piece, a Tank Must steel watch.
 I didn’t get anything aside from the watch itself. No travel pouch, no cleaning kit.

i thought travel pouch is a standard for watch and jewelry?

anyone had experience like me?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I guess that's the downside of ordering online. We don't have a Cartier in Colorado anymore, so I had to order my purchases online. I ordered a LOVE bracelet, LOVE ring, trinity ring, LOVE necklace and a trinity cord. 

I do get regular emails lol


----------



## ilovelions8

I bought a bracelet today and was given this big book.


----------



## AnnC

I just received my purchase in the mail. It’s my first purchase with this SA because I normally buy online. I spent about $30K and all I got were the standard cleaning kit, 2 little .06oz perfume samples and 2 travel pouches. I asked for an extra one at which she sounded a little hesitant. She’s ended up giving me the extra one and she is pleasant, however I thought she would include at least one little gift in there or something which would have made it a little more special than purchasing online. A box of chocolates, champagne or candle would have been a nice gesture.  

I feel a little disappointed. Am I expecting too much? When I bought something at Tiffany’s that was half the amount the SA gave me about 8 travel pouches and a full size perfume. I was planning to buy more items from her too and she knows that. Now I’m having second thoughts. Should I find a new SA?


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

I would say yes, find a new SA since that is important to you. I've spent "only" 6k in the past year and have received a trinket dish, candle and beautiful cards in addition to cleaning kits and travel pouches. I have a very good relationship with mine, so I'm not sure if that's why. But this is when I order online via phone as I am not near a boutique. I made sure to request the same Ambassador each time I placed an order, or left a message for her to call me back if she wasn't in.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Mid Century Gal said:


> We don't have a Cartier in Colorado anymore, so I had to order my purchases online.



There is a rumor (from a Cartier SA) that Cartier is setting up a pop-up in Aspen given how well VCA has been doing out there. Stay tuned…..


----------



## jenayb

SpicyTuna13 said:


> There is a rumor (from a Cartier SA) that Cartier is setting up a pop-up in Aspen given how well VCA has been doing out there. Stay tuned…..



I could totally see Cartier doing well in Aspen. 

Also, OT, but the VCA boutique in Aspen is one of few that are privately owned, and they always have very special pieces there.


----------



## AnnC

DaintyDiamonds said:


> I would say yes, find a new SA since that is important to you. I've spent "only" 6k in the past year and have received a trinket dish, candle and beautiful cards in addition to cleaning kits and travel pouches. I have a very good relationship with mine, so I'm not sure if that's why. But this is when I order online via phone as I am not near a boutique. I made sure to request the same Ambassador each time I placed an order, or left a message for her to call me back if she wasn't in.


Yes I’m mostly likely going to find a new SA. So the online Ambassador sent you the gifts? I didn’t know that they do that.  Do you mine messaging me her contact info?


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

AnnC said:


> Yes I’m mostly likely going to find a new SA. So the online Ambassador sent you the gifts? I didn’t know that they do that.  Do you mine messaging me her contact info?



Sadly she texted me a couple of weeks ago to let me know she recently left Cartier for a new job. Otherwise I would have as she was the best! So yes, you can cultivate a relationship with an online Ambassador! Of course there is no guarantee that they will send gifts, but obviously they are permitted to do so. Maybe it's unusual, but again, make sure you work only with them to place orders.


----------



## AnnC

DaintyDiamonds said:


> Sadly she texted me a couple of weeks ago to let me know she recently left Cartier for a new job. Otherwise I would have as she was the best! So yes, you can cultivate a relationship with an online Ambassador! Of course there is no guarantee that they will send gifts, but obviously they are permitted to do so. Maybe it's unusual, but again, make sure you work only with them to place orders.


Oh that’s too bad that she left. But that’s good to know that you can build a relationship with an online Ambassador. Very helpful info, thanks


----------



## lumkeikei

My belated birthday present from my dear SA.


----------



## deltalady

A surprise Mother’s Day gift from my lovely SA


----------



## luvednotspoiled

scheurin said:


> Here. Never seen this before.



Celebrating my SILs bday in NYC I surprised her with a visit to the Cartier Mansion to pick out an everyday ring - she chose a RG love. Post purchase, I tried on a few watches and bought the 36 mm Ballon Bleu. I jokingly asked for a asked for a candle or champagne and my SA came out with this leather roll and I absolutely love it! He kept going on and on about how only gold watches receive it and how lucky I was lol  Most useful gift ever.

My Scottsdale SA did give me a few velvet pouches with my gold love & JUC, but the structure of the leather is great.


----------



## scheurin

luvednotspoiled said:


> I jokingly asked for a asked for a candle or champagne and my SA came out with this leather roll and I absolutely love it! He kept going on and on about how only gold watches receive it and how lucky I was lol  Most useful gift ever.



Yeah, this is really great and extremely useful. Still love my roll.


----------



## scheurin

New travel pouch for watches


----------



## vict0ria

Does anyone know whether Harrods is able to give gifts as well? I bought my first rose gold love ring for my birthday at the Harrods boutique and the lady was so lovely and gave me her card with her details. She asked whether it was a special occasion and I let her know it was my birthday. I did not receive any gifts for my purchase nor was I expecting any as this was my first purchase. I would absolutely love to have a Cartier candle but obviously these aren't available to purchase and I would feel quite awkward asking the sales associate for a candle. I do plan on purchasing a juste un clou ring with diamonds at some stage as well as a pair of earrings and was wondering whether it would be best to purchase in Harrods again with the same sales associate or in a stand alone Cartier store (either in Bond street or Sloane street)...


----------



## romaverona

Will update after my visit to the Sydney store next week.  I'm meeting my favourite SA and planning to purchase a Love bracelet in WG but can't decide which just yet.


----------



## Geex0

vict0ria said:


> Does anyone know whether Harrods is able to give gifts as well? I bought my first rose gold love ring for my birthday at the Harrods boutique and the lady was so lovely and gave me her card with her details. She asked whether it was a special occasion and I let her know it was my birthday. I did not receive any gifts for my purchase nor was I expecting any as this was my first purchase. I would absolutely love to have a Cartier candle but obviously these aren't available to purchase and I would feel quite awkward asking the sales associate for a candle. I do plan on purchasing a juste un clou ring with diamonds at some stage as well as a pair of earrings and was wondering whether it would be best to purchase in Harrods again with the same sales associate or in a stand alone Cartier store (either in Bond street or Sloane street)...



I find you get the best experience in Selfridges Cartier. Bond Street has always made myself and my partner feel uncomfortable.


----------



## romaverona

Sydney, Australia store this week.

Purchased a standard Love bracelet in WG, first Love bracelet purchased late last year.  Both purchases with my regular and so lovely SA.  Received a travel pouch with both bracelets.  Cleaning kit last year, none this year as they were out but have been but was told that one would be mailed out to me when stocks return.  Glasses of champagne in store, a leopard print macaron this time around.  

The gift situation very different in Australia, I think, unless you are a VVIP, high spend client.

There will be a second CBD store opening this October and there will be an event marking the occasion to which clients will be invited.  I'll update if I make the cut.


----------



## lovieluvslux

My SA gifted me bottle of champagne and little chocolates for my birthday.  Totally not expecting it as I'm still building my budget to buy my dream piece.


----------



## ehy210

Gift from my wonderful SA - trinket tray


----------



## MaggyH

Just a small bottle of champagne and a nice card from my SA today.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Over the years I have received a Cartier traveling jewelry pouch, Cartier fan and Cartier cleaning kit as gifts from SA's.


----------



## Lylaaa19

I just purchased two bracelets in store from Cartier last week and asked for a travel pouch with a pillow and she said that Cartier isn't giving out cleaning kits or travel pouches any longer. Is this accurate? I spent about $24K and only got perfume samples


----------



## Swanky

Maybe it depends on the store.
We bought a Love and Juc a month ago and I got travel pillows for each plus an extra for my previously purchased Love.
They had no polishing cloths, no stock. We drank lots of champs there and he put 2 bottles (a small and a large) in the bag and a handful of chocolates and perfume samples.


----------



## Louboutin329

Lylaaa19 said:


> I just purchased two bracelets in store from Cartier last week and asked for a travel pouch with a pillow and she said that Cartier isn't giving out cleaning kits or travel pouches any longer. Is this accurate? I spent about $24K and only got perfume samples


My SA told me last week there's a company wide shortage on cleaning kits.


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

Lylaaa19 said:


> I just purchased two bracelets in store from Cartier last week and asked for a travel pouch with a pillow and she said that Cartier isn't giving out cleaning kits or travel pouches any longer. Is this accurate? I spent about $24K and only got perfume samples



I mentioned in a previous post that my SA left Cartier and I haven't purchased anything since then. Surprisingly about a month or so ago I received a cleaning kit in the mail and it didn't have a card inside as to who sent it to me. I had requested one many months before she left but they were out of stock at that time. Perhaps there is a major backlog so when they come back in they are sending them out to those on a waitlist. I do think your SA should have offered to send you one once they come back in. You can call the 800 number and ask for that to occur.


----------



## ssx3

Hi girls! I am wondering do you guys get things mailed out to you from you SA?

My birthday is coming up and i love nice surprise. Although i only spent “7-8k”.


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

My SA was from my online/phone orders so gifts and cards were always mailed. I received a surprise Valentine's Day gift of a candle.


----------



## Ivycake

I got a travel pouch from my SA for my recent juc ring purchase and a bottle of champagne


----------



## Jetsetmax

Lylaaa19 said:


> I just purchased two bracelets in store from Cartier last week and asked for a travel pouch with a pillow and she said that Cartier isn't giving out cleaning kits or travel pouches any longer. Is this accurate? I spent about $24K and only got perfume samples


Not sure about the cleaning kits.  To be honest, I have one and I've never used it.  As for the travel pouches, maybe the store was out of them, but I've received them a few times this year (the last time was in July).


----------



## Jetsetmax

ssx3 said:


> Hi girls! I am wondering do you guys get things mailed out to you from you SA?
> 
> My birthday is coming up and i love nice surprise. Although i only spent “7-8k”.


I have had SAs mail chocolates, candles, a coffee table book about Cartier watches, porcelain trinket trays, flowers, perfume/cologne, etc. It's at the SA/store's discretion as to whether to send gifts.  It's not a rule, but at least in my experience, the greater your spending history, the more likely they are to send gifts and the nicer the gifts are that they send.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

ehy210 said:


> Gift from my wonderful SA - trinket tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442035


Wow you're lucky! That is beautiful. The downside is I'm only able to order online because we don't have a Cartier boutique in Colorado anymore (we used to). I've spent about $15k, too.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

SpicyTuna13 said:


> There is a rumor (from a Cartier SA) that Cartier is setting up a pop-up in Aspen given how well VCA has been doing out there. Stay tuned…..


Oh that would be wonderful, but unfortunately Aspen is 4 hours away from me. We used to have one in Denver (which is only an hour away) and one in Aspen. Not sure why they both closed, as I hear they were both busy locations. I hope this pop-up works out.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just got this lovely gift from my SA! It was such a surprise. Does anybody know if it’s a music box and how to work it? It’s for the Mid-Autumn Festival.


----------



## blinggirl74

nycmamaofone said:


> I just got this lovely gift from my SA! It was such a surprise. Does anybody know if it’s a music box and how to work it? It’s for the Mid-Autumn Festival.
> 
> View attachment 5606461


It’s a lighted box. Use the wand to tap the top it will light up.


----------



## nycmamaofone

blinggirl74 said:


> It’s a lighted box. Use the wand to tap the top it will light up.


Thank you! It worked!


----------



## dbcelly

scheurin said:


> New travel pouch for watches


Does anyone know if these new travel pouch for watches is available for sale or do they only come with watch purchases?

Looks like it can hold 3 watches?


----------



## Blingthang

nycmamaofone said:


> I just got this lovely gift from my SA! It was such a surprise. Does anybody know if it’s a music box and how to work it? It’s for the Mid-Autumn Festival.
> 
> View attachment 5606461


Wow, that’s pretty.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Blingthang said:


> Wow, that’s pretty.


This is a pic of it lit up.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Has anyone also been invited to the mansion’s reopening? I got invited to a luncheon but curious how it works since I’ve never been to one of these before.


----------



## scheurin

dbcelly said:


> Does anyone know if these new travel pouch for watches is available for sale or do they only come with watch purchases?
> 
> Looks like it can hold 3 watches?



Hmmm, I use it for my bracelets but 2-3 watches should be okay.


----------



## sparklebunny

nycmamaofone said:


> This is a pic of it lit up.
> 
> View attachment 5606635


This is so charming! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mugenprincess

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you! It worked!


Did you see there's a dial on the bottom of the box as well? Turn that dial and when you put the magnet to the top, you'll see a bunny silhouette moving inside! It's so cool


----------



## nycmamaofone

mugenprincess said:


> Did you see there's a dial on the bottom of the box as well? Turn that dial and when you put the magnet to the top, you'll see a bunny silhouette moving inside! It's so cool


Yes, I saw that! I first thought it was a music box because of it!


----------



## mugenprincess

nycmamaofone said:


> Yes, I saw that! I first thought it was a music box because of it!


Me too! I was excited. hahha


----------



## mrs_jlp

I purchased the regular YG JUC from the Cartier boutique in Mykonos and the SA gifted me a beach bag and Frette towel. My husband had to leave the beach for a moment to pay for the bracelet as my CC's chip was broken, so they gave him a bag/towel too


----------



## dbcelly

DaintyDiamonds said:


> My SA was from my online/phone orders so gifts and cards were always mailed. I received a surprise Valentine's Day gift of a candle.


Hi!  Did you 'meet' your SA through calling the 1-800 number / online boutique?  I was surprised when I called to check stock that the SA offered to help keep an eye out for me and text me from her cell #.  If the online boutique SAs also send gifts, I can see another reason for people to buy online instead of making trips to a in-person boutique!


----------



## DaintyDiamonds

dbcelly said:


> Hi!  Did you 'meet' your SA through calling the 1-800 number / online boutique?  I was surprised when I called to check stock that the SA offered to help keep an eye out for me and text me from her cell #.  If the online boutique SAs also send gifts, I can see another reason for people to buy online instead of making trips to a in-person boutique!


That's exactly right! It's how we "met." We texted and talked often, too.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

mrs_jlp said:


> I purchased the regular YG JUC from the Cartier boutique in Mykonos and the SA gifted me a beach bag and Frette towel. My husband had to leave the beach for a moment to pay for the bracelet as my CC's chip was broken, so they gave him a bag/towel too
> 
> View attachment 5623432


This might be one of my favorite gifts I’ve seen so far, much useful!


----------



## dbcelly

DaintyDiamonds said:


> That's exactly right! It's how we "met." We texted and talked often, too.


Thanks!  They're definitely stepping up their game with customer service over the phone / 1-800 then.  I always thought in-person boutique was the only way to connect with SAs and receive gifts with purchase.  I know that sounds a bit calculating but those gifts make a difference - you feel extra appreciated for being a customer (which is exactly why they give gifts in the first place, right?!)


----------



## Swanky

dbcelly said:


> Thanks!  They're definitely stepping up their game with customer service over the phone / 1-800 then.  I always thought in-person boutique was the only way to connect with SAs and receive gifts with purchase.  I know that sounds a bit calculating but those gifts make a difference - you feel extra appreciated for being a customer (which is exactly why they give gifts in the first place, right?!)



I don't think it's calculating, I think it's natural, I think we want that human "connection"! I like going in, trying things on, drankin' champs, etc.... lol


----------



## jenayb

Swanky said:


> I don't think it's calculating, I think it's natural, I think we want that human "connection"! I like going in, trying things on, drankin' champs, etc.... lol



Same! Come for the champs, stay for the jewelry.


----------



## sparklebunny

My SA gifted me with tons of fragrance samples and a watch book!


----------



## scheurin

For a quite expensive ring w/dia I had to ASK for my bottle of champaign and that had to be approved by the store manager  . Is that a new policy


----------



## candyfloz

scheurin said:


> For a quite expensive ring w/dia I had to ASK for my bottle of champaign and that had to be approved by the store manager  . Is that a new policy


I don’t think so! I got given 2 bottles of champagne without asking this Friday!


----------



## Swanky

I haven’t shopped since the very end of June, but was served champagne our whole visit and he sent me home with a beautiful full sized and a mini bottle as well. We didn’t ask for anything.


----------

